# Os voy a contar lo que va a pasar a partir de ahora en España



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.

Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Ago 2022)

Exacto, esto ha reventado @Erio-Eleuterio Eladio.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...

_*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_

*Por ser menos pesimista (ambas soluciones son malas), me decanto por la solución "menos mala", la identitaria (no porque lo crea realmente, sino por darnos un atisbo de esperanza):

- Auge de los partidos identitarios y nacionalistas. En países como España donde tienen corte liberal, van a adoptar una postura más social (como puede ser el Rassemblement National en Francia).

- Mayor intervención estatal en las economías, volviéndose a poner de moda las medidas proteccionistas (aranceles a importaciones y subvenciones a productos locales).

- Seguiremos avanzando inexorablemente en la pérdida de derechos ciudadanos y de intimidad. El control policial del estado seguirá aumentando haciendo uso de la tecnología ante la impasividad de la sociedad. Los gobiernos alt-right tomarán algunos aspectos de la Agenda 2030 para su propio beneficio. Probablemente un policía raso pase a ganar más que un cirujano.

- Las instituciones supranacionales como la UE no desaparecerán, pero irán perdiendo poder de facto. Aún así, el euro se mantendrá como moneda común (lo contrario sería una auténtica catástrofe). En el caso de la UE las medidas proteccionistas irán fundamentalmente contra países extracomunitarios, aunque también se darán algunas medidas proteccionistas a nivel interno.

- Bajada generalizada de pensiones, sueldos de funcionarios y recortes en subsidios de desempleo y paguitas varias. A cambio, se implantará una renta básica universal real (no el IMV de ahora; no descarto que no sea en dinero sino en cupones de bienes y servicios). Los funcionarios volverán a tener niveles de poder adquisitivo como en los 60-70 ("garbanzos duros pero seguros") y su bajada salarial se compensará con "beneficios sociales" más propios de otras épocas (volver a los barrios construidos para maestros o militares, por ejemplo).

- El paro será alto pero el IMV compensará esto. Realmente habrá trabajo para el que quiera trabajar, especialmente en el ámbito rural. El IMV no dará para vivir dignamente, solo para subsistir a duras penas, por lo que cualquier persona con un mínimo de amor propio complementará el IMV con un trabajo aunque sea a tiempo parcial.

- Cierre de fronteras y control de las personas que entran en este país de manera regular como medida cosmética. En la realidad, esta inmigración se incrementará de manera dirigida por el estado para atraer mano de obra que cotice y ayude a sostener el Estado. No obstante, esta inmigración no tendrá tantas facilidades y estará mucho más controlada a nivel legal (en otras palabras, en España se adoptaría un modelo migratorio como el de EEUU o Canadá potenciado por políticas de atracción de determinados perfiles -no necesariamente cualificados-).

- Búsqueda de la autonomía alimentaria, energética e industrial en la medida de lo posible. Revitalización del mundo rural y derivación de la inmigración a estas áreas. También se fomentará de manera masiva el traslado de población urbana a las ciudades (especialmente perfiles que puedan trabajar desde casa).

- La población tendrá las necesidades básicas cubiertas pero notará un grandísimo descenso en la calidad de vida. A nivel de poder adquisitivo volveremos como a los años 60'.

- Todo irá orientado a un descenso en el consumo per capita (tanto en energía como en otros bienes). Para compensar esta bajada de consumo de bienes se potenciará el consumo de servicios por parte de la población.

- Comeremos carne una vez por semana y saldremos de restaurantes cuatro-cinco veces al año (cumpleaños, aniversarios, algún festivo y poco más). Retomaremos la cocina de aprovechamiento y, curiosamente, gracias a esto ganaremos en salud. Reutilización de ropa, material escolar, herramientas... vamos lo que era común en España hasta los 80'. Al menos, al fomentarse el consumo de productos locales, la comida será de mayor calidad.

- Cada vez menos propietarios de vivienda o vehículos. Se fomentará aún más la vivienda de alquiler (adoptando un modelo similar al suizo) y en el tema vehículos se tirará fundamentalmente de renting (o, incluso, quien pueda prescindir de coche o no pueda permitírselo, alquilará un coche la semana que se vaya de vacaciones -al pueblo o a un apartamento a la costa haciendo la compra en el super-).*

*- Tener vehículo propio, aún eléctrico, será un lujo. Se generalizará el sistema portugués de repago por carreteras pero a lo bestia. Adoptarán el modelo propio de los transportes públicos (pagar por tramos, por distancia y por usos; habrá diferentes tipos de bonos... también podrás pagar por un solo uso).

- Se notará un brutal descenso en la calidad de los servicios públicos pero sin llegar a niveles de Argentina. Será un bajón sostenido y asimilable por la sociedad. Será todo de manera paulatina (la pandemia ha servido para testar hasta dónde puede llegar la población). El único servicio público que mejorará será el transporte.*

*- Todo el mundo asumirá las nuevas condiciones materiales y el debate político girará más en torno a cuestiones posmodernas (más aún de lo que hay ahora). Los partidos de la oposición irán en esta línea, habrá consenso en relación a la pérdida de calidad de vida y poder adquisitivo.*

_*Podría tirarme así hasta el mes que viene... *_


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



pues no parece tan malo si este es nuestro futuro leyendo en este foro pensaba que ibamos a vivir debajo de un puente.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.



Los gobiernos juegan con nosotros a los trileros, tienen cinco cartas en la mano y nos enseñan solo una, por no decir que al fin y al cabo son marionetas del globalismo.

Justamente con este tipo de medidas destruyen a las personas que vivimos normal (que ganamos más de 20/25k al año, vaya) a cambio de contener, controlar y tener relativamente contento al pueblo llano. Igualas por debajo, creas dependientes del estado y sientas las bases para lo que está por venir.

Créeme, la RENFE "gratis" te empobrece, el tope del gas también (mira la subida en la factura de la luz), las ayudas a las hipotecas también (intentan mantener por todos en la UCI un sistema caduco), las ayudas de 200€ son una medida meramente cosmético... sobre el IMV ya hablo en mi post.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> El gobierno juega con nosotros a los trileros, tiene cinco cartas en la mano y nos enseña solo una, por no decir que al fin y al cabo son marionetas del globalismo.
> 
> Justamente con este tipo de medidas destruyen a las personas que vivimos normal (que ganamos más de 20/25k al año, vaya) a cambio de contener, controlar y tener relativamente contento al pueblo llano. Igualas por debajo, creas dependientes del estado y sientas las bases para lo que está por venir.
> 
> Créeme, la RENFE "gratis" te empobrece, el tope del gas también (mira la subida en la factura de la luz), las ayudas a las hipotecas también (intentan mantener por todos en la UCI un sistema caduco), las ayudas de 200€ son una medida meramente cosmético... sobre el IMV ya hablo en mi post.



como lo de renfe gratis no empobrece?, tu crees que esta crisis veremos cosas peores que en el 2008, porque parece ser que alemania esta volviendo a crecer a 0.1%?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv...



Eso acaba en barras de pan a 100.000 lereles.

Meted los ahorros en oro y plata.


----------



## p_pin (26 Ago 2022)

Precisamente subvencionar agrava el problema


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> como lo de renfe gratis no empobrece?, tu crees que esta crisis veremos cosas peores que en el 2008, porque parece ser que alemania esta volviendo a crecer a 0.1%?



La crisis de 2008 fue coyuntural, esta es estructural; estamos ante un cambio de ciclo. Tampoco hay que asustarse ni ahorcarse en el baño. En la historia estos son procesos normales y ya tardábamos en que llegase el siguiente. Se trata de un sencillo reajuste entre disponibilidad de recursos y población junto a un proceso de fin de hegemonía de un imperio, no es nada que no se haya repetido mil veces anteriormente. 

Y crecer al 0,1% no es crecer, es de primero de Economía.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> La crisis de 2008 fue coyuntural, esta es estructural; estamos ante un cambio de ciclo. Tampoco hay que asustarse ni ahorcarse en el baño. En la historia estos son procesos normales y ya tardábamos en que llegase el siguiente. Se trata de un sencillo reajuste entre disponibilidad de recursos y población junto a un proceso de fin de hegemonía de un imperio, no es nada que no se haya repetido mil veces anteriormente.
> 
> Y crecer al 0,1% no es crecer, es de primero de Economía.



gracias y lo de renfe?


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Ago 2022)

los que tengan pisos en zonas demandadas y céntricas pueden sentarse esperando el mad max y cobrando por piso,

si tienes efectivo se deprecia y no da rendimiento,..

tendria que haber comprado un par de pisos


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues no parece tan malo si este es nuestro futuro leyendo en este foro pensaba que ibamos a vivir debajo de un puente.



Es un cambio de ciclo, sin más. Algo que se ha dado decenas de veces en la historia de la humanidad. El último gran cambio se dio para Occidente en la primera mitad del siglo XX (meto en el mismo saco la IGM, el espejismo de los años 20, la gran crisis de los años 30', la IIGM y la posguerra).


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Es un cambio de ciclo, sin más. Algo que se ha dado decenas de veces en la historia de la humanidad. El último gran cambio se dio para Occidente en la primera mitad del siglo XX (meto en el mismo saco la IGM, el espejismo de los años 20, la gran crisis de los años 30', la IIGM y la posguerra).



a los jovenes de España menores de 30 años como le va afectar y a la población en general?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> gracias y lo de renfe?



Eso es el chocolate del loro. Medidas que son relativamente baratas para el gobierno pero que hacen que la gente aplauda con las orejas. Seguramente le salga más barato eso que la "bonificación" de los 20 céntimos en los precios del combustible. Y creo que pronto lo quitarán argumentando "tienes transporte público gratuito, aprovéchalo".


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.



¿Y quien va a pagar todo eso? Pues eso

Fdo: Antonio Sánchez


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> a los jovenes de España menores de 30 años como le va afectar y a la población en general?



Volver a vivir como en los años 60' (tranquilo, nadie te va a quitar el internet, los videojuegos ni las series) con la diferencia de que la natalidad va a seguir cayendo a no ser que se fomente fuertemente desde el Estado (creo que sería el primer movimiento que tendría que hacer el gobierno después de la transición a la nueva etapa).

No vas a morirte de hambre ni muchísimo menos. Solo que se acabó la fiesta del derroche. Pasarás a tener un nivel de vida como el que podían tener los jóvenes argentinos en los años 90', los españoles en los 60', los alemanes en los 50' o los rusos en 2005.

Por tus palabras deduzco que eres bastante joven. Mi consejo es, si aún estás a tiempo, aprende un buen oficio. Faltan albañiles, fontaneros, electricistas, mecánicos, operarios industriales cualificados, agricultores... todos estos oficios se van a revalorizar muchísimo por una mera cuestión de oferta y demanda. No me refiero a que dejes de estudiar y te metas en cualquier taller pacodemierda, sino que hagas un buen Grado Superior a la vez que estudias idiomas. Y luego ya, más maduro y con mejor perspectiva de la realidad, te plantees avanzando con estudios universitarios.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Volver a vivir como en los años 60' (tranquilo, nadie te va a quitar el internet, los videojuegos ni las series) con la diferencia de que la natalidad va a seguir cayendo a no ser que se fomente fuertemente desde el Estado (creo que sería el primer movimiento que tendría que hacer el gobierno después de la transición a la nueva etapa).
> 
> No vas a morirte de hambre ni muchísimo menos. Solo que se acabó la fiesta del derroche. Pasarás a tener un nivel de vida como el que podían tener los jóvenes argentinos en los años 90', los españoles en los 60', los alemanes en los 50' o los rusos en 2005.
> 
> Por tus palabras deduzco que eres bastante joven. Mi consejo es, si aún estás a tiempo, aprende un buen oficio. Faltan albañiles, fontaneros, electricistas, mecánicos, operarios industriales cualificados, agricultores... todos estos oficios se van a revalorizar muchísimo por una mera cuestión de oferta y demanda. No me refiero a que dejes de estudiar y te metas en cualquier taller pacodemierda, sino que hagas un buen Grado Superior a la vez que estudias idiomas. Y luego ya, más maduro y con mejor perspectiva de la realidad, te plantees avanzando con estudios universitarios.



tengo 29 años estoy estudiando ingenieria en organización industrial de forma online.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Volver a vivir como en los años 60' (tranquilo, nadie te va a quitar el internet, los videojuegos ni las series) con la diferencia de que la natalidad va a seguir cayendo a no ser que se fomente fuertemente desde el Estado (creo que sería el primer movimiento que tendría que hacer el gobierno después de la transición a la nueva etapa).
> 
> No vas a morirte de hambre ni muchísimo menos. Solo que se acabó la fiesta del derroche. Pasarás a tener un nivel de vida como el que podían tener los jóvenes argentinos en los años 90', los españoles en los 60', los alemanes en los 50' o los rusos en 2005.
> 
> Por tus palabras deduzco que eres bastante joven. Mi consejo es, si aún estás a tiempo, aprende un buen oficio. Faltan albañiles, fontaneros, electricistas, mecánicos, operarios industriales cualificados, agricultores... todos estos oficios se van a revalorizar muchísimo por una mera cuestión de oferta y demanda. No me refiero a que dejes de estudiar y te metas en cualquier taller pacodemierda, sino que hagas un buen Grado Superior a la vez que estudias idiomas. Y luego ya, más maduro y con mejor perspectiva de la realidad, te plantees avanzando con estudios universitarios.



y a la población en general tampoco parece que le vaya a afectar mucho en sus modos de vida?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> tengo 29 años estoy estudiando ingenieria en organización industrial de forma online.



Estás haciendo ADE hipervitaminado. Bueno, podría ser peor. Yo estudié Historia. 

Creo firmemente en que España se va a reindustrializar por las malas (como el resto de occidente) y que perfiles como el tuyo serán demandados. Posiblemente puedas optar a un sueldo medio (lo que serían 20-30k anuales actuales) y a ser remero premium.


----------



## cnk57 (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.












La crisis y la subida de precios vuelve a llenar los comedores sociales


La constante subida de precios empieza ya a afectar a muchas familias que han de recurrir a los comedores sociales




www.telecinco.es





Ya hay hambre, pero viene mas.

Sequia, falta de fertilizantes, energia escasa = hambre. Firmo que nos quedemos como en los 80. Pero creo que vamos a nivel postguerra, si no todos unos cusntos millones de españoles.

Lo de las hipotecas del 2008 va a quedar como un juego de niños.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Estás haciendo ADE hipervitaminado. Bueno, podría ser peor. Yo estudié Historia.
> 
> Creo firmemente en que España se va a reindustrializar por las malas (como el resto de occidente) y que perfiles como el tuyo serán demandados. Posiblemente puedas optar a un sueldo medio (lo que serían 20-30k anuales actuales) y a ser remero premium.



este es el programa de estudios:









Grado en Ingeniería en Organización Industrial Online | UNIR


Desarrolla tu carrera como ingeniero con el Grado en Ingeniería en Organización Industrial online. ¡Laboratorios presenciales y virtuales!




www.unir.net





¿que te parece?


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Estás haciendo ADE hipervitaminado. Bueno, podría ser peor. Yo estudié Historia.
> 
> Creo firmemente en que España se va a reindustrializar por las malas (como el resto de occidente) y que perfiles como el tuyo serán demandados. Posiblemente puedas optar a un sueldo medio (lo que serían 20-30k anuales actuales) y a ser remero premium.



para optar a salarios altos por donde habría que encaminarse?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> este es el programa de estudios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que es lo que ha sido siempre, un híbrido entre ADE y fundamentos de ingeniería. Complementada con un buen máster o, incluso, con un buen Grado Superior que te permita conocer bien un sector específico no es del todo mal opción. 

Pero si con 29 años te planteas estas cuestiones háztelo mirar. Percibo en ti inseguridad y falta de claridad en tu proyecto de vida.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Volver a vivir como en los años 60' (tranquilo, nadie te va a quitar el internet, los videojuegos ni las series) con la diferencia de que la natalidad va a seguir cayendo a no ser que se fomente fuertemente desde el Estado (creo que sería el primer movimiento que tendría que hacer el gobierno después de la transición a la nueva etapa).
> 
> No vas a morirte de hambre ni muchísimo menos. Solo que se acabó la fiesta del derroche. Pasarás a tener un nivel de vida como el que podían tener los jóvenes argentinos en los años 90', los españoles en los 60', los alemanes en los 50' o los rusos en 2005.



No jodas, yo soy pobre y no he derrochado en mi vida. Seguiría exactamente igual que ahora. Como mucho se irían al guano los que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades.


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Ago 2022)

Me podría decir alguien cuánto voy a cobrar yo, porque desde ahora sólo me han dado 200 euros, y lo suyo hubiera sido 200 al mes que menos no?.

saludos.


----------



## HelpAviation (26 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Me parece que es lo que ha sido siempre, un híbrido entre ADE y fundamentos de ingeniería. Complementada con un buen máster o, incluso, con un buen Grado Superior que te permita conocer bien un sector específico no es del todo mal opción.
> 
> Pero si con 29 años te planteas estas cuestiones háztelo mirar. Percibo en ti inseguridad y falta de claridad en tu proyecto de vida.



desde el año 2021 me encuentro en casa de mis padres, había salido de ella para irme a vivir a Madrid en el año 2011 con 18 años allí estuve trabajando como instructor de vuelo, repartidor de pizzas, profesor particular, trabaje en el aeropuerto como coordinador de vuelo, dando clases del curso de drones, y también en una escuela como profesor del curso de grado superior de técnicos de mantenimiento de aeronaves, después como comercial vendiendo seguros y cursos así como también elaborando contenidos para cursos de escuelas de formación.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> para optar a salarios altos por donde habría que encaminarse?



A ser empresario. Ser asalariado, aún ganando 100k al año, te sitúa en una situación de vulnerabilidad.

La clase media es un espejismo de épocas de bonanza y no es más que una pseudoescisión de la clase obrera (más bien, obreros que se creen diferentes al resto por pillar una buena coyuntura). Otra cosa es que ganes 100k y te dediques a invertir y sacar rentabilidad de tus activos.

De siempre han vivido bien los propietarios, los patrones, las clases altas; los propietarios de los medios de producción. Ahora bien, siempre ha habido "asalariados premium". Esto son cosas que no cambian, para lo que se nos viene encima creo que las opciones son:

- Policía (serán los únicos funcionarios bien pagados)
- Funcionario (los sueldos que serán más bajos que en la privada pero probablemente el estado te dé vivienda y diferentes tipos de pago en especie)
- Ocupar puestos directivos en empresas (los mandos intermedios también van a tragar guano)

A un nivel más bajo (que van a notar un poco menos la guanificación) situaría todo el tema IT (creo que la burbuja que tienen montada va a sobrevivir a este guano y aguantará unos añitos más, relativamente... entre otra cosas porque la crisis va a hacer que se mantengan sin explotar a la vez que seguirán siendo profesionales demandados) y, como te he comentado antes, los oficios manuales cualificados.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> desde el año 2021 me encuentro en casa de mis padres, había salido de ella para irme a vivir a Madrid en el año 2011 con 18 años allí estuve trabajando como instructor de vuelo, repartidor de pizzas, profesor particular, trabaje en el aeropuerto como coordinador de vuelo, dando clases del curso de drones, y también en una escuela como profesor del curso de grado superior de técnicos de mantenimiento de aeronaves, después como comercial vendiendo seguros y cursos así como también elaborando contenidos para cursos de escuelas de formación.



Mucha dispersión pero se te ve currante. 

No obstante, me sorprende que hayas podido impartir clase en Ciclos Formativos de Grado Superior sin la habilitación legal a tal efecto (titulación universitaria + Máster en Profesorado / CFGS + 3 años de experiencia laboral en el sector + Formación Pedagógica para el Acceso Docente de FP).


----------



## HaSTaTvS (26 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No jodas, yo soy pobre y no he derrochado en mi puta vida. Seguiría exactamente igual que ahora. Como mucho se joderían los que han vivido por encima de sus posibilidades.



Creo que el concepto derroche es relativo. Una hormiguita (o incluso un lonchafinista) actual sería un derrochador a los ojos de la nueva etapa que viene.

Estamos hablando de que si se te estropea un vaquero, coges lo cortas y lo reutilizas como pantalón corto. De dejar de comprar vasos y reutilizar los tarros de yogures. De si ves la tele de noche apagar todas las luces y si es invierno tirar de tres mantas y pensártelo tres veces antes de calentar la casa. De no tirar absolutamente nada de comida a la basura, de hacer croquetas de paella si hiciera falta. De que quedar con amigos/familia suponga llevaros un bocata y unos tuppers al parque para hacer picnic.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Ago 2022)

Uníos a mí partido de calvos y rapados.
La única pega es que vais a tener que llevar camisa azul, el brazo en alto y hacer muchas cunetas.

Porque se van a dar muy buen uso. Cunetas, señores, cunetas, no lo olvidéis cuando más de uno esté en ella.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> A ser empresario. Ser asalariado, aún ganando 100k al año, te sitúa en una situación de vulnerabilidad.
> 
> La clase media es un espejismo de épocas de bonanza y no es más que una pseudoescisión de la clase obrera (más bien, obreros que se creen diferentes al resto por pillar una buena coyuntura). Otra cosa es que ganes 100k y te dediques a invertir y sacar rentabilidad de tus activos.
> 
> ...




Le veo muy optimista amigo, me alegraría que tuviese razón en su análisis, pero no lo creo, ha obviado algo muy importante de nuestra situación actual, las plandemias provocadas, junto con la más que sospechosa vacunación masiva y la falsa guerra rusa, yo me temo que soy bastante más pesimista, creo que las élites de poder han decidido resetear el mundo tal como lo conocemos, y creo también que el plan es más dramático que el que usted nos cuenta.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Me temo que no, la maquinita ha gripado y va a estar un tiempo(mucho) fuera de servicio.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2022)

HORMIGAS de burbuja.info DEJAD DE HACER EL PRINGADO y abrazad el CIGARRA LIFESTYLE, porque tanto si lo hacéis como si no, vuestro dinerito ahorrado en el banco NO VALDRÁ NADA, así que vivid la vida a todo trapo que todos los ríos van a dar al mar, que es el morir...


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Le veo muy optimista amigo, me alegraría que tuviese razón en su análisis, pero no lo creo, ha obviado algo muy importante de nuestra situación actual, las plandemias provocadas, junto con la más que sospechosa vacunación masiva y la falsa guerra rusa, yo me temo que soy bastante más pesimista, creo que las élites de poder han decidido resetear el mundo tal como lo conocemos, y creo también que el plan es más dramático que el que usted nos cuenta.



No es un formateo total, se trata de una restablecimiento del sistema tal y como venía de "fábrica" con su Windows 10, sus aplicaciones Acer pacodemierda y su McAfee con tres meses de prueba (la base seguirá siendo la misma, solo que el PC ha gripado tras petarlo de aplicaciones y de juegos que no tiran... el sistema no tiene recursos como para poder ejecutarlos -si no puedes jugar al 2022 o al Age of Empires IV, instalas el Fifa 2000 o el Age of Empires II y le metes unos mods para maquillarlos a la par que te instalas algún "indie" suelto -esto es, nuevas ideas que refuerzan que tu PC no es tan malo, sigue teniendo algo fresco-). Las elites se nutren de nuestra fuerza de remo, no les interesa tirarlo todo por tierra. Es cierto que nos encontramos ante la primera gran revolución a nivel globalista pero en situaciónes equiparables jamás ha habido formateo total:

- Los bárbaros, al invadir el Imperio Romano, mantuvieron la Iglesia Católica, algunos elementos del derecho romano y la sociedad urbana sobrevivió (bajo mínimos, pero no pereció del todo... no se borró todo).

- La Revolución Industrial (vinculada con las revoluciones burguesas y el liberalismo político), mantuvo elementos a nivel cosmético, identitario e incluso coercitivo como la Iglesia, la nobleza e incluso algunas monarquías.

- Las revoluciones socialistas cambiaron la correlación de fuerzas pero mantuvieron la cultura y la esencia de los pueblos. También adaptaron y perfeccionaron sabiamente herramientas de control y represión del sistema anterior.

Por poner algunos ejemplos así a vuelapluma... no veo por qué esta vez iba a ser diferente.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Ago 2022)

La situación se arreglará dando dinero a todo dios.

De eso debía ir la tesis de Dr.Cum que retiraron de internet.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Mucha dispersión pero se te ve currante.
> 
> No obstante, me sorprende que hayas podido impartir clase en Ciclos Formativos de Grado Superior sin la habilitación legal a tal efecto (titulación universitaria + Máster en Profesorado / CFGS + 3 años de experiencia laboral en el sector + Formación Pedagógica para el Acceso Docente de FP).



era un centro de preparación donde preparabamos a los alumnos para las pruebas libres.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La situación se arreglará dando dinero a todo dios.
> 
> De eso debía ir la tesis de Dr.Cum que retiraron de internet.



La inflación no es parte del problema, sino parte de la solución. Una manera efectiva de reducir la deuda y "redistribuir" la riqueza. Para 2025 el salario medio en españa será de 50.000/60.000 euros al año y el SMI de 30.000. Me veo cobrando 80.000€ y que de mi nómina de 4.000€ mensuales, 2.800 se me vayan en pagar alquiler. Y pagando un café a 10€, un kilo de arroz a 7€, el litro de gasolina a 20€ y el kilo de pechuga de pollo a 22€. 

Y aún asi me consideraran privilegiado, porque podré permitirme el lujo de poner el aire acondicionado cuatro horas al día en verano o poder mantener un vehículo propio del segmento A.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> La inflación no es parte del problema, sino parte de la solución. Una manera efectiva de reducir la deuda y "redistribuir" la riqueza. Para 2025 el salario medio en españa será de 50.000/60.000 euros al año y el SMI de 30.000. Me veo cobrando 80.000€ y que de mi nómina de 4.000€ mensuales, 2.800 se me vayan en pagar alquiler. Y pagando un café a 10€, un kilo de arroz a 7€, el litro de gasolina a 20€ y el kilo de pechuga de pollo a 22€.
> 
> Y aún asi me consideraran privilegiado, porque podré permitirme el lujo de poner el aire acondicionado cuatro horas al día en verano o poder mantener un vehículo propio del segmento A.



Eso sí llegas a tener nómina, con tanta gente improductiva en la espalda de la gente productiva está claro que empezarán a cerrar empresas por los impuestos masivos. Es algo que ya está pasando.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.




“La gente seguirá haciendo su vida con toda normalidad”


¿Desde qué planeta dices que escribes?


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> No es un formateo total, se trata de una restablecimiento del sistema tal y como venía de "fábrica" con su Windows 10, sus aplicaciones Acer pacodemierda y su McAfee con tres meses de prueba (la base seguirá siendo la misma, solo que el PC ha gripado tras petarlo de aplicaciones y de juegos que no tiran... el sistema no tiene recursos como para poder ejecutarlos -si no puedes jugar al 2022 o al Age of Empires IV, instalas el Fifa 2000 o el Age of Empires II y le metes unos mods para maquillarlos a la par que te instalas algún "indie" suelto -esto es, nuevas ideas que refuerzan que tu PC no es tan malo, sigue teniendo algo fresco-). Las elites se nutren de nuestra fuerza de remo, no les interesa tirarlo todo por tierra. Es cierto que nos encontramos ante la primera gran revolución a nivel globalista pero en situaciónes equiparables jamás ha habido formateo total:
> 
> - Los bárbaros, al invadir el Imperio Romano, mantuvieron la Iglesia Católica, algunos elementos del derecho romano y la sociedad urbana sobrevivió (bajo mínimos, pero no pereció del todo... no se borró todo).
> 
> ...




Has estudiado historia decías, ¿cuándo ha habido antes en la Tierra 8.000 millones de personas?

No amigo, no hay comparación posible con ningún acontecimiento del pasado, esto es algo único que jamás se ha dado en la historia, y ya no sólo se trata del número de personas sino de los bestiales hábitos de consumo de recursos adquiridos gracias a la abundancia de energía entre otras cosas, hay sólo una palabra que define muy bien la situación actual.

INSOSTENIBLE


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> La crisis de 2008 fue coyuntural, esta es estructural; estamos ante un cambio de ciclo. Tampoco hay que asustarse ni ahorcarse en el baño. En la historia estos son procesos normales y ya tardábamos en que llegase el siguiente. Se trata de un sencillo reajuste entre disponibilidad de recursos y población junto a un proceso de fin de hegemonía de un imperio, no es nada que no se haya repetido mil veces anteriormente.
> 
> Y crecer al 0,1% no es crecer, es de primero de Economía.



como que no, los suciatas y peperros inventaron el crecimiento negativo!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> *Se trata de un sencillo reajuste entre disponibilidad de recursos y población junto a un proceso de fin de hegemonía de un imperio*




A veces me encanta este foro.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> era un centro de preparación donde preparabamos a los alumnos para las pruebas libres.



Buen convenio laboral el IX Convenio de la Educación No Reglada, quizá el más repugnante de todos los convenios sectoriales en este país. Estuve año y medio al amparo de semejante basura. 

Como venimos de lo mismo, para que te hagas una idea de lo que se viene ... sería el equivalente a que un administrativo C1 hipervitaminado de complementos amparado bajo el Estatuto del Funcionario público pase a estar de la noche a la mañana bajo el Convenio de la Formación No Reglada (incluyendo las ilegalidades y fraudes de ley de toda academia pacodemier).


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Has estudiado historia decías, ¿cuándo ha habido antes en la Tierra 8.000 millones de personas?
> 
> No amigo, no hay comparación posible con ningún acontecimiento del pasado, esto es algo único que jamás se ha dado en la historia, y ya no sólo se trata del número de personas sino de los bestiales hábitos de consumo de recursos adquiridos gracias a la abundancia de energía entre otras cosas, hay sólo una palabra que define muy bien la situación actual.
> 
> INSOSTENIBLE



Lo que dices se llama malthusianismo (habrá quien me lapide por esto, creo que es una término tabú por estos lares). Tienes razón, ahora es la primera vez que se va a dar a nivel global, de ahí la bajada brutal del consumo que vamos a experimentar las próximas décadas. 

Ahora con la Agenda 2030 quieren agotar el último cartucho viendo que si en lugar de 8.000 se pueden tener recursos para 11.000 reduciendo el consumo lo máximo posible, confiando que para 2100 la población mundial dejará de crecer (se espera que a partir de la segunda mitad del siglo las tasas de natalidad desciendan en África y Asia). 

Por otro lado, recursos sigue habiendo de sobra en 2022, pero ante la tendencia y lo que se viene (aumento desaforado del consumo en los países en vías de desarrollo), están tocando teclas para anticipar e intentar "ser previsores". También hay luchas por estas reservas de recursos en un mundo que ya es multipolar y donde EEUU solo tiene clara hegemonía en el ámbito del soft power.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Eso sí llegas a tener nómina, con tanta gente improductiva en la espalda de la gente productiva está claro que empezarán a cerrar empresas por los impuestos masivos. Es algo que ya está pasando.



Estos aprietan pero no ahogan. Saben muy bien lo que se hacen. Ahora están en fase de pruebas y poco a poco irán dando con la tecla. 

Es como cuando una orquesta de pueblo va a tocar en una verbena de pueblo y llega tres horas antes al escenario. Al principio, mientras están haciendo las pruebas, más de una vez te petan los oídos. Ese sonido estridente de los altavoces es otoño-invierno de 2022-2023. Al final, lógicamente, el resultado será una puta basura pero que consideras pasable y bailable tras las tres horas de tortura auditiva. Todos los cubatas (o soma) que has consumido en el proceso también van a ayudar a que disfrutes del concierto. Se vienen años de pitidos y soma.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Buen convenio laboral el IX Convenio de la Educación No Reglada, quizá el más repugnante de todos los convenios sectoriales en este país. Estuve año y medio al amparo de semejante basura.
> 
> Como venimos de lo mismo, para que te hagas una idea de lo que se viene ... sería el equivalente a que un administrativo C1 hipervitaminado de complementos amparado bajo el Estatuto del Funcionario público pase a estar de la noche a la mañana bajo el Convenio de la Formación No Reglada (incluyendo las ilegalidades y fraudes de ley de toda academia pacodemier).



yo empecé en negro en una empresa de formación de fps y después me hicieron indefinido este año la empresa se declaro en concurso de acreedores y ahora vuelvo a trabajar para ellos pero sin contracto la empresa se cambio de nombre pero esta en el mismo sitio y con el mismo personal y cobrando 8€ la hora y solamente estoy trabajando 12 horas/mes.

Perdí la indemnización debido a que la empresa se declaro en concurso.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A veces me encanta este foro.



Menos es más.

Cambio de ciclo y proceso de cambio anticipado y capitaneado por las elites para salvar el culo y seguir manejando el cotarro. Es la historia más vieja del mundo. No somos más especiales ni mejores que nuestros antepasados, pero sí que estamos en una situación que, por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, tiene una dimensión global con un nivel de interrelaciones jamás visto previamente. 

Es una explicación simplista, es cierto. Se podría hacer un análisis sesudo de todo esto, no lo va a hacer nadie; no interesa.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Estos aprietan pero no ahogan. Saben muy bien lo que se hacen. Ahora están en fase de pruebas y poco a poco irán dando con la tecla.
> 
> Es como cuando una orquesta de pueblo va a tocar en una verbena de pueblo y llega tres horas antes al escenario. Al principio, mientras están haciendo las pruebas, más de una vez te petan los oídos. Ese sonido estridente de los altavoces es otoño-invierno de 2022-2023. Al final, lógicamente, el resultado será una puta basura pero que consideras pasable y bailable tras las tres horas de tortura auditiva. Todos los cubatas (o soma) que has consumido en el proceso también van a ayudar a que disfrutes del concierto. Se vienen años de pitidos y soma.



al final de todo este proceso que estamos pasando nos beneficiara a la larga?


----------



## jam14 (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues no parece tan malo si este es nuestro futuro leyendo en este foro pensaba que ibamos a vivir debajo de un puente.



Vivir bajo un puente al menos es vivir... creeme, ni te atreverías a imaginar lo que realmente le espera a esta civilización.

El "peak oil" es ineluctable...


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Lo que dices se llama malthusianismo (habrá quien me lapide por esto, creo que es una término tabú por estos lares). Tienes razón, ahora es la primera vez que se va a dar a nivel global, de ahí la bajada brutal del consumo que vamos a experimentar las próximas décadas.
> 
> Ahora con la Agenda 2030 quieren agotar el último cartucho viendo que si en lugar de 8.000 se pueden tener recursos para 11.000 reduciendo el consumo lo máximo posible, confiando que para 2100 la población mundial dejará de crecer (se espera que a partir de la segunda mitad del siglo las tasas de natalidad desciendan en África y Asia).
> 
> Por otro lado, recursos sigue habiendo de sobra en 2022, pero ante la tendencia y lo que se viene (aumento desaforado del consumo en los países en vías de desarrollo), están tocando teclas para anticipar e intentar "ser previsores". También hay luchas por estas reservas de recursos en un mundo que ya es multipolar y donde EEUU solo tiene clara hegemonía en el ámbito del soft power.




El crecimiento poblacional es de naturaleza exponencial, y seguirá creciendo a no ser que se pongan medios para que eso no ocurra, eso es un hecho, no veo ninguna lógica en eso que dices de que "se espera que las tasas de natalidad decrezcan" a no ser que se haga algo al respecto, en cuyo caso mi hipótesis es la correcta o lo más parecido a lo que va a suceder.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

jam14 dijo:


> Vivir bajo un puente al menos es vivir... creeme, ni te atreverías a imaginar lo que realmente le espera a esta civilización.
> 
> El "peak oil" es ineluctable...



cuentanos más?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El crecimiento poblacional es de naturaleza exponencial, y seguirá creciendo a no ser que se pongan medios para que eso no ocurra, eso es un hecho, no veo ninguna lógica en eso que dices de que "se espera que las tasas de natalidad decrezcan" a no ser que se haga algo al respecto, en cuyo caso mi hipótesis es la correcta o lo más parecido a lo que va a suceder.



No veo que las ballenas, los lobos o los gorriones crezcan de manera exponencial ni jodan el ecosistema.

Van a decrecer por una cuestión de autorregulación inducida, como está pasando en Occidente actualmente. Aunque suene a tópico, el ser humano es una plaga en el sentido de que ha obtenido las herramientas para poder expandirse por todo el globo interfiriendo en los ecosistemas. Este mismo ser humano, como animal e integrante del medio natural, está recurriendo por mera supervivencia a medidas de contención poblacional (en este caso la herramienta se denomina cultura y está permeando poco a poco en toda la especie).

Con cultura no me refiero a Mozart ni a Velázquez, sino a que "tengo 30 años y quiero tener perro, patinete eléctrico y vivir la vida". Pero este pensamiento no es culpa del treintañero, sino que es el mismo sistema el que ha accionado las palancas para que piense así (para regular un incremento poblacional que se nos va de las manos), tanto a nivel de superestructura (ideología) como de infraestructura (condiciones materiales). Todo, obviamente, capitaneado por unas elites que van a mantenerse al margen de los efectos negativos de este proceso.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> al final de todo este proceso que estamos pasando nos beneficiara a la larga?



Según lo que consideres beneficiar. Todo depende de tu esquema de valores que, probablemente, vendrá determinado por el nuevo paradigma que se imponga. De ahí la importancia de disciplinas como la Filosofía y de fomentar el espíritu crítico.

No obstante, para una mentalidad como la nuestra... lo consideraremos un perjuicio grave. Hablamos de un retroceso en calidad de vida sin precedentes en Europa.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> este es el programa de estudios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no vale para nada.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada.



explicate por favor?


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Según lo que consideres beneficiar. Todo depende de tu esquema de valores que, probablemente, vendrá determinado por el nuevo paradigma que se imponga. De ahí la importancia de disciplinas como la Filosofía y de fomentar el espíritu crítico.
> 
> No obstante, para una mentalidad como la nuestra... lo consideraremos un perjuicio grave. Hablamos de un retroceso en calidad de vida sin precedentes en Europa.



y la gente en España como se lo va tomar, mucha gente cree que si llega el pp y vox revertirán la situación.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> explicate por favor?



Un Grado en la UNIR, no me jodas. Lo he explicado hoy mismo en otro hilo sobre un Grado de Ciberseguridad en la UNIR. Vamos al modelo yanki, que valdrá la universidad donde te has sacado el título. Un Grado de Ingeniería en la Carlos III o en la Politécnica, será valorado, en la UNIR no valdrá para nada.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> No veo que las ballenas, los lobos o los gorriones crezcan de manera exponencial ni jodan el ecosistema.
> 
> Van a decrecer por una cuestión de autorregulación inducida, como está pasando en Occidente actualmente. Aunque suene a tópico, el ser humano es una plaga en el sentido de que ha obtenido las herramientas para poder expandirse por todo el globo interfiriendo en los ecosistemas. Este mismo ser humano, como animal e integrante del medio natural, está recurriendo por mera supervivencia a medidas de contención poblacional (en este caso la herramienta se denomina cultura y está permeando poco a poco en toda la especie).
> 
> Con cultura no me refiero a Mozart ni a Velázquez, sino a que "tengo 30 años y quiero tener perro, patinete eléctrico y vivir la vida". Pero este pensamiento no es culpa del treintañero, sino que es el mismo sistema el que ha accionado las palancas para que piense así (para regular un incremento poblacional que se nos va de las manos), tanto a nivel de superestructura (ideología) como de infraestructura (condiciones materiales). Todo, obviamente, capitaneado por unas elites que van a mantenerse al margen de este proceso.




¿Qué las élites se van a mantener al margen? jojojo, creo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo en casi nada, buenas noches.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y la gente en España como se lo va tomar, mucha gente cree que si llega el pp y vox revertirán la situación.



Llegarán y va a pasar lo que he descrito en la primera respuesta al hilo. Si se hace de manera progresiva, la gente va a tragar como tragó con la pandemia. Las quejas políticas van a ir más orientadas a cuestiones ideológicas y posmodernas que a las materiales (aunque al principio haya algunos conatos de revueltas o incluso algún escenario puntual violento que solo contribuirá a que el Estado sea más autoritario).


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Mucha dispersión pero se te ve currante.
> 
> No obstante, me sorprende que hayas podido impartir clase en Ciclos Formativos de Grado Superior sin la habilitación legal a tal efecto (titulación universitaria + Máster en Profesorado / CFGS + 3 años de experiencia laboral en el sector + Formación Pedagógica para el Acceso Docente de FP).



Este tío es un troll del PSOE, pero nos echamos unas risas.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Qué las élites se van a mantener al margen? jojojo, creo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo en casi nada, buenas noches.



No me he expresado del todo bien. Quiero decir que no van a sufrir los daños de estos cambios. Van a liderarlos, gestionarlos, ejecutarlos pero a nivel material no van a sufrir como el grueso de la población.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tío es un troll del PSOE, pero nos echamos unas risas.



lo que cuento es verdad, los otros hilos los abro para echarnos una risas.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> No me he expresado del todo bien. Quiero decir que no van a sufrir los daños de estos cambios. Van a liderarlos, gestionarlos, ejecutarlos pero a nivel material no van a sufrir como el grueso de la población.



y que opinas del peak oil?


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Un Grado en la UNIR, no me jodas. Lo he explicado hoy mismo en otro hilo sobre un Grado de Ciberseguridad en la UNIR. Vamos al modelo yanki, que valdrá la universidad donde te has sacado el título. Un Grado de Ingeniería en la Carlos III o en la Politécnica, será valorado, en la UNIR no valdrá para nada.



gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta.



Es más que nada por el modelo de enseñanza. La UNIR, la Isabel I, la UDIMA, etc., son universidades que han salido nuevas al calor de Bolonia, son universiades que no tienen nada que hacer frente a las de toda la vida. Para carreras a distancia, la UNED o la Oberta.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tío es un troll del PSOE, pero nos echamos unas risas.



Nada, me viene bien para plasmar por escrito mis ideas mientras abro mi segunda botella de vodka. Por mí que siga... es evidente que le falta un hervor. Esto es como los Diálogos de Platón, necesito un punching ball para que toda la mierda que tengo en el cerebro pueda fluir de manera orgánica en una ilusión de conversación. Mañana volveré al hilo para rescatar lo que he dicho y extraerlo y, con sobriedad, poder seguir desarrollando mis ideas de manera más minuciosa. 

Y el lunes a remar a la oficina a aguantar a la ultracharo.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es más que nada por el modelo de enseñanza. La UNIR, la Isabel I, la UDIMA, etc., son universidades que han salido nuevas al calor de Bolonia, son universiades que no tienen nada que hacer frente a las de toda la vida. Para carreras a distancia, la UNED o la Oberta.



gracias por la info. Antes de pasarme a la unir estuve en la uned cursando dos asignaturas mecanica y materiales.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Nada, me viene bien para plasmar por escrito mis ideas mientras abro mi segunda botella de vodka. Por mí que siga... es evidente que le falta un hervor. Esto es como los Diálogos de Platón, necesito un punching ball para que toda la mierda que tengo en el cerebro pueda fluir de manera orgánica en una ilusión de conversación. Mañana volveré al hilo para rescatar lo que he dicho y extraerlo y, con sobriedad, poder seguir desarrollando mis ideas de manera más minuciosa.
> 
> Y el lunes a remar a la oficina a aguantar a la ultracharo.



por que dices que me falta un hervor?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Nada, me viene bien para plasmar por escrito mis ideas mientras abro mi segunda botella de vodka. Por mí que siga... es evidente que le falta un hervor. Esto es como los Diálogos de Platón, necesito un punching ball para que toda la mierda que tengo en el cerebro pueda fluir de manera orgánica en una ilusión de conversación. Mañana volveré al hilo para rescatar lo que he dicho y extraerlo y, con sobriedad, poder seguir desarrollando mis ideas de manera más minuciosa.
> 
> *Y el lunes a remar a la oficina a aguantar a la ultracharo.*



Puf, menos mal que yo remo por mi cuenta. Remar para Charos... alguna vez lo he hecho y dan ganas de matar a la puta Charo o de suicidarse.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y que opinas del peak oil?



No son solo los hidrocarburos, sino el resto de recursos naturales. Más que peak oil, hablaría de peak a secas. 

No obstante, en un ejercicio especulativo inverso al que se realiza en la bolsa, las elites, sin tener claro la realidad de este peak (nadie lo tiene claro al 100%) especula con la idea de que va a llegar en X fecha. Y en base a eso orquestan todo este tipo de acciones que están teniendo lugar. 

El que invierte se mueve por la creencia en que sus inversiones van a generar beneficios. Aquí es al revés, se induce al freno ante el miedo de llegar al peak en alguno de los recursos imprescindibles para nuestra supervivencia. ¿Hay un peak real? Quién sabe...


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Puf, menos mal que yo remo por mi cuenta. Remar para Charos... alguna vez lo he hecho y dan ganas de matar a la puta Charo o de suicidarse.



Al menos me divierto.






Mis cosas - Charo suprema de mi departamento la ha liado hoy en su reincorporación al trabajo (supéralo si puedes).


ACTUALIZACIÓN DE HOY, VIERNES 26 DE AGOSTO - Llega tarde como siempre, muy simpática y saludando a todo el mundo (al contrario que ayer) - Empieza a decir que hace mucho calor y empieza a trastear el aire acondicionado. Lo pone a 19ºC en modo CALEFACCIÓN. Toca esperar a que se vaya al baño...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> No son solo los hidrocarburos, sino el resto de recursos naturales. Más que peak oil, hablaría de peak a secas.
> 
> No obstante, en un ejercicio especulativo inverso al que se realiza en la bolsa, las elites, sin tener claro la realidad de este peak (nadie lo tiene claro al 100%) especula con la idea de que va a llegar en X fecha. Y en base a eso orquestan todo este tipo de acciones que están teniendo lugar.
> 
> El que invierte se mueve por la creencia en que sus inversiones van a generar beneficios. Aquí es al revés, se induce al freno ante el miedo de llegar al peak en alguno de los recursos imprescindibles para nuestra supervivencia. ¿Hay un peak real? Quién sabe...



y de la invasión a Ucrania como crees que terminara?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> por que dices que me falta un hervor?



No creo que seas troll del PSOE, al menos no troll consciente. 

Pero sí veo mucha pregunta sencilla y muchas inseguridades, poca capacidad de expresión, poco desarrollo en tus respuestas. De una persona de 29 años con experiencia laboral y universitaria se espera más desparpajo. 

A lo mejor me equivoco... pero una persona que trabaja de profesor especializado en temas de aeronaútica que cobra 8€ la hora en negro con 29 añazos... aún no estamos tan mal como país como para llegar a esos extremos. 

Son impresiones, no juzgo; seguramente me equivoque.


----------



## HaCHa (27 Ago 2022)

Un sistema que rescate a los más jodidos no se va abajo. Es justo al contrario, resulta mucho más resiliente.

Porque se rescata lo que se rescata, cuando se rescata, por lo que se rescata y como se rescata. Nadie quiere depender de la caridad de un gobierno de los de hoy día, por lo que sólo colgarán de las ayudas los que no puedan tener otra cosa.

Y si no es el caso y se detecta que hay gente que decide "dejar de remar" pues se recortan las ayudas hasta que ya sólo las pillen los que realmente no puedan remar. Pueden hacerse intermitentes, selectivas, excluyentes... o se pueden dotar de inteligencia para diferenciar al desecho social del jeta, que no es nada complicado.

Es a lo que vamos, os guste o no. Porque es mejor, es viable y es bueno.
Y se lleva haciendo muchos años ya, casi *43 millones* de estadounidenses reciben cada mes ayuda para comprar alimentos a través del programa de cupones de comida. Les tienen a la sopa boba para que no molesten, cosa que se inventó hace muchos siglos ya.

En este sitio estáis tan alienados y lobotomizados por toda la de propaganda para catetos que os tragáis que ya os escandalizan unas rutinas funcionales que son más viejas que el fuego.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y de la invasión a Ucrania como crees que terminara?



Acabe como acabe, perjudicará a Europa. De hecho los Países Bálticos, Polonia o Alemania están siendo los países que más están sufriendo con todo esto. 

Nos hemos posicionado demasiado pronto por uno de los bandos siguiendo criterios emocionales y no racionales, siguiendo cómo no las directrices de la metrópoli. 

Sobre este tema podría estar hablando horas y horas.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Un sistema que rescate a los más jodidos no se va abajo. Es justo al contrario, resulta mucho más resiliente.
> 
> Porque se rescata lo que se rescata, cuando se rescata, por lo que se rescata y como se rescata. Nadie quiere depender de la caridad de un gobierno de los de hoy día, por lo que sólo colgarán de las ayudas los que no puedan tener otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Al margen de este tema en concreto: ¿alguna vez pones una opinión en contra de lo que haga el gobierno?


----------



## grom (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.



El gobierno de sanchez es una trituradora de riqueza y una maquina de producir inflacion.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> No creo que seas troll del PSOE, al menos no troll consciente.
> 
> Pero sí veo mucha pregunta sencilla y muchas inseguridades, poca capacidad de expresión, poco desarrollo en tus respuestas. De una persona de 29 años con experiencia laboral y universitaria se espera más desparpajo.
> 
> ...



No soy un troll del Psoe ni nada por el estilo, así es tengo muchas inseguridades siempre me estoy cuestionando todas las cosas que veo y estoy constantemente pensando en ella, lo que creo que realmente me ocurre es que soy esquizoide, tengo un abuelo que también sufre la misma enfermedad mental. Anteriormente con 17 años aproximadamente se me diagnostico por parte de una psicóloga con el síndrome de Asperger.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

grom dijo:


> El gobierno de sanchez es una trituradora de riqueza y una maquina de producir inflacion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169878



Mucha gente cree que la inflación es causa solamente a causa de la guerra de Ucrania pero yo me acuerdo que el año pasado por estas fechas ya había bastante inflación. Es más la inflación subyacente es del 5,4% y esta si excluye energías y alimentos no elaborados.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Menos es más.
> 
> Cambio de ciclo y proceso de cambio anticipado y capitaneado por las elites para salvar el culo y seguir manejando el cotarro. Es la historia más vieja del mundo. No somos más especiales ni mejores que nuestros antepasados, pero sí que estamos en una situación que, por primera vez en la historia de la humanidad, tiene una dimensión global con un nivel de interrelaciones jamás visto previamente.
> 
> Es una explicación simplista, es cierto. Se podría hacer un análisis sesudo de todo esto, no lo va a hacer nadie; no interesa.




Realmente me gustó la frase que te he citado, da hasta buen rollo, aunque de lo que hable, realmente aterre.
Sí es (muy) simplista, pero para no serlo haría falta un libro entero, no un párrafo.


(Por añadir algo)

Para mí, hay cuatro factores principales que tanto juntos como separados garantizan el colapso de nuestra civilización, dejando por delante una era de oscuridad como nunca antes hemos vivido.

Las armas modernas son incomparables con cualquier momento pasado. Una caída violenta de la Pax Americana sería terriblemente destructiva, incluso la disputa, empiece quien la empiece, es increíblemente escalable.

Hay miles de millones de seres humanos dependiendo de sistemas complejos para llevarles el pan a la mesa, muchos de ellos dependientes de la Pax Americana y del comercio energético (Recordemos que es la primera vez en la Historia que existe la seguridad en la navegación).
Del agua, mejor ni hablar.

Me atrevo a decir que la mayor parte del conocimiento humano no está escrito en medios analógicos. La biblioteca de Alejandría palidece con el conocimiento moderno que jamás ha sido impreso. “La oscuridad” se llevaría casi toda la luz de la época más ilustrada de la Historia.

Y por último, el decaimiento de nuestra sociedad moderna, que sea lento o sea rápido, nos lleva a lo anterior. 


Es triste decirlo, pero lo único que podría evitar la caída, o dar posibilidades de que esta civilización se levante después, es quitarle un cero a la población humana.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Un sistema que rescate a los más jodidos no se va abajo. Es justo al contrario, resulta mucho más resiliente.
> 
> Porque se rescata lo que se rescata, cuando se rescata, por lo que se rescata y como se rescata. Nadie quiere depender de la caridad de un gobierno de los de hoy día, por lo que sólo colgarán de las ayudas los que no puedan tener otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Nos encontramos en un cambio de paradigma, algo que no se conoce en Europa desde hace cerca de un siglo. Al fin y al cabo estamos hablando de mecanismos más viejos que el fuego pero que no se activan de manera tan evidente en décadas (o incluso siglos). Es lógico que la gente dude y se cuestione cosas. 

Pero vamos lo que dices no lo veo nada propio de un partido político ni por lo que haya aplaudir a una sombra de la caverna de Platón que ve un mínimo atisbo de luz (gobierno de España), sino como una herramienta propia en los procesos gatopardistas de las elites. Ahora estamos en fase de calibración y se vienen añitos complicados hasta que lo ajusten todo (a nivel material y a nivel psicológico).


----------



## grom (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Mucha gente cree que la inflación es causa solamente a causa de la guerra de Ucrania pero yo me acuerdo que el año pasado por estas fechas ya había bastante inflación. Es más la inflación subyacente es del 5,4% y esta si excluye energías y alimentos no elaborados.



La inflacion es resultado de la impresion de dinero del BCE para financiar los monstruosos deficits de los gobiernos que, en el caso español, sirven para robar, regar redes clientelares y destruir la sociedad.

Literalmente, el feminismo provoca inflación.

Pero si Ucrania tiene algun impacto en la inflación seria por las sanciones "a Rusia". Y al final, los responsables son los mismos hijos de puta.


----------



## HaCHa (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Al margen de este tema en concreto: ¿alguna vez pones una opinión en contra de lo que haga el gobierno?



¿Qué gobierno? ¿El de EEUU, que es el que yo ponía aquí de ejemplo?
A mí casi todo lo que hace la Casablanca me parece criminal. 

Lo mismo que casi todo lo que hacen los gobiernos que no controlan los medios de producción. Soy comunista, comunista de los que lo son. De los que quieren que aquí haya más campos de concentración que en Corea del Norte.

Si a ti te parece que estoy a sueldo de Moncloa es porque te pasas la vida en los hilos ultrapatéticos como este, que se las dan de que pueden derrocar al PPSOE o desestabilizar al estado... y lo hacen a base de promover bulos, inventadas absurdas, fantasías ridículas, consignas cavernícolas y ninguna documentación, fuente o base. Tonces salgo yo con realidades, datos, lógicas y argumentos que sí tienen algo detrás y os tiro abajo la tontería en dos patadas. Y sois tan burras que os pensáis que eso será porque me dicta las intervenciones el presidente.

La realidad es que no sabéis ni por dónde os pega el viento, que sois cuatro chavales con el cerebro rapado haciendo tontadas, y alguien os lo tiene que poner en negro sobre blanco.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

grom dijo:


> La inflacion es resultado de la impresion de dinero del BCE para financiar los monstruosos deficits de los gobiernos que, en el cado español sirven para comprar votos y destruir la sociedad.
> 
> Literalmente, el feminismo provoca inflación.
> 
> Pero si Ucrania tiene algun impacto en la inflación seria por las sanciones "a Rusia". Y al final, los responsables son los mismos hijos de puta.



La expansión monetaria y las políticas de expansión fiscal son las principales culpables de la inflación.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Llegarán y va a pasar lo que he descrito en la primera respuesta al hilo. Si se hace de manera progresiva, la gente va a tragar como tragó con la pandemia. Las quejas políticas van a ir más orientadas a cuestiones ideológicas y posmodernas que a las materiales (aunque al principio haya algunos conatos de revueltas o incluso algún escenario puntual violento que solo contribuirá a que el Estado sea más autoritario).




Hay tres palabras, que juntas, escuchadas con insistencia en un porcentaje sufciente de hogares, tira lo que sea que esté por encima del pueblo.



Spoiler:  Y son estas



*”Papá, tengo hambre”*​


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Qué gobierno? ¿El de EEUU, que es el que yo ponía aquí de ejemplo?
> A mí casi todo lo que hace la Casablanca me parece criminal.
> 
> Lo mismo que casi todo lo que hacen los gobiernos que no controlan los medios de producción. Soy comunista, comunista de los que lo son. De los que quieren que aquí haya más campos de concentración que en Corea del Norte.
> ...



Yo sólo te había hecho una pregunta, y respondes con una perorata infame, delirante y falsa, por lo menos en lo tocante a mí. Te dejas tú solito en evidencia, soltando tanta gilipollez con tal de no responder.

O sea, que no quieres responder. O sea, que la respuesta es que no, nunca has puesto nada contra el gobierno de España. ¿Y contra el de EE.UU. sí? ¿Contra el de Biden o contra el de Trump?


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay tres palabras, que juntas, escuchadas con insistencia en un porcentaje sufciente de hogares, tira lo que sea que esté por encima del pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas familias recurrirán a la ayuda familiar para solventar estos problemas, es más en mi propia familia unas sobrinas mías comen todos los días en casa de sus padres con sus parejas pese a trabajar ambos, esto ya ocurría incluso antes del covid.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

Leed con atención este artículo que encontré navegando por internet habla sobre las causas económicas que provocaron la caída del Imperio Romano. (SPOILER: se está repitiendo la historia)









Las 5 causas MONETARIAS de la caída de los romanos


llll➤【Actualizado: 2022 ✅】 ¿Sabes que el Imperio romano colapsó por su sistema monetario? ⛔️ léete esto ya.




criptocapitalista.com


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Estás haciendo ADE hipervitaminado. Bueno, podría ser peor. Yo estudié Historia.
> 
> Creo firmemente en que España se va a reindustrializar por las malas (como el resto de occidente) y que perfiles como el tuyo serán demandados. Posiblemente puedas optar a un sueldo medio (lo que serían 20-30k anuales actuales) y a ser remero premium.



y trabajas como historiador? a mi gusta bastante la historia sobretodo la del Imperio Romano y la Segunda Guerra Mundial, solía ver bastante el canal Historia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Acabe como acabe, perjudicará a Europa. De hecho los Países Bálticos, Polonia o Alemania están siendo los países que más están sufriendo con todo esto.
> 
> Nos hemos posicionado demasiado pronto por uno de los bandos siguiendo criterios emocionales y no racionales, siguiendo cómo no las directrices de la metrópoli.
> 
> Sobre este tema podría estar hablando horas y horas.




Entiendo que te refieres a la población europea en general, no a nuestros dirigentes en particular.

Realmente no nos hemos posicionado, sino que hemos mostrado simpatía, de boquita o de tecladito. Las consecuencias de nuestra posición están a la vuelta de la esquina, y ahí se verá realmente contra quienes irán las iras (mi impresión es que no contra Putin, sino contra el gobierno de turno que cada ciudadano tenga encima).

Si te referías a los dirigentes, discrepo totalmente de que se hayan posicionado, porque no tienen esa capacidad. Cuando Lavrov y Blinken escenificaron el tira y afloja quedó patente que Europa no tenía voz ni voto en cuanto a la política de Seguridad Europea, cosa que siendo joven se ha podido deducir tirando de hemeroteca. Pondría el momento y el lugar donde murió la posibilidad de una Europa independiente en los años de plomo italianos. De ahí en adelante, toda una pantomima de los valores democráticos para manejarnos con la ilusión de la elección.


Muy interesante leerte, que tengas buena noche.


----------



## Euron G. (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> si no puedes jugar al 2022 o al Age of Empires IV, instalas el Fifa 2000 o el Age of Empires II



¿Porqué demonios querría jugar a la puta mierda del AOE4? 

No siempre lo último es lo mejor, indudablemente.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



De que masón grado 2 has oído está basura?

El catarro chino que ha jodidona 500.000 autónomos te lo callas como un HDGLP INConstitucionalmente

Nuestros abuelos asesinados y dejados agonizar con midozelam sin un abrazo

HDLGP



La deuda PIB del país ni mencionarla

La caída de la calidad de enseñanza brilla por su ausencia

El aborto 1.4 millones de almas españolas desde 2009 callado como un HDLGP político de barrio socialcomunista

Los 35.000 millones que le debe bruselas a Polonia por la cochinada de las leyes LGTBI y de cambio de género te lo callas como una puta sorosiana de open democraty, eso solo a día de hoy, y era dinero polaco para la trampa de cierre por catarro chino

Insisto, que mierda de logia gastas, te follas a alguna fea gorda de la de ZP? Logia humanista?


Aún quedan huevos y fé en Dios de españoles de 30 a 60 años que no sean funcionarios


Los autónomos serán los viriatos de esta invasión de relativismo y moralidad de mayorías estéril y dañino


No solo cuento con españoles, europeos currantes creyentes en la familia y con fé, serán o encerrados o os buscaremos como se hizo otras veces en el pasado


HDGLP escribes un futurible sin mencionar lo que nos habéis traído hasta aquí ?


Sin diagnóstico no hay futuro posible y menos ese que relatas

Pobre o muerto, pero no con tutelas ni tu tías

Q.C.D


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Muchas familias recurrirán a la ayuda familiar para solventar estos problemas, es más en mi propia familia unas sobrinas mías comen todos los días en casa de sus padres con sus parejas pese a trabajar ambos, esto ya ocurría incluso antes del covid.




Conscientemente o no, estás tirando de memoria de las dos crisis anteriores para juzgar la que tienes a la vuelta de la esquina. Si te vale mi opinión, te equivocas tanto en la esencia del problema como en su magnitud.


----------



## HaCHa (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> O sea, que la respuesta es que no, nunca has puesto nada contra el gobierno de España. ¿Y contra el de EE.UU. sí? ¿Contra el de Biden o contra el de Trump?



Contra los gobiernos del PPSOE he puesto miles de cosas, lo mismo que contra todos los de EEUU; tú apenas me lees. Ayer mismo escribí aquí contra las políticas de igualdad que se acaban de implantar.

Todos modos, tu problema es que no entiendes de política una mierda... ¿Por qué no vas a algún sitio serio a que te expliquen qué es lo que defendemos los que estamos a la izquierda de Podemos? Yo aquí vengo dispuesto a criticar mil cosas pero lo que cabe esperar ante todo, por una cuestión de mera lógica y simplicidad, es que empiece metiéndoles caña primero a las basurillas más fachorris, que son las que os tienen monotema todo el día a los esquinetos que no acabasteis la ESO ni pagando.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Realmente me gustó la frase que te he citado, da hasta buen rollo, aunque de lo que hable, realmente aterre.
> Sí es (muy) simplista, pero para no serlo haría falta un libro entero, no un párrafo.
> 
> 
> ...



La extrema complejidad en unos procesos regidos por unos niveles ridículos de interdependencia es lo que define el mundo actual. Hemos hecho un nudo tan tan tan grande que creo que ni las armas podrían deshacer. Un conflicto armado contenido sería una mera labor cosmética de cara a las masas (pulsar una tecla en un ordenador de un banco tiene más poder efectivo que asesinar a 1000 civiles en un bombardeo a una ciudad), pero una guerra total sería nuestro final.

Por decir una parida... necesitamos calorías para vivir, pero el exceso de calorías mata. ¿Puede ser que, del mismo modo, el exceso de conocimiento sea un peligro para el hombre? Tanto proceso tecnológico, tanta interrelación, tanta estandarización de procesos, tanta tecnificación... ¿puede ser que el progreso descontrolando, sin un análisis previo de sus posibles consecuencias, ponga en riesgo la supervivencia de la especie o, en el mejor de los casos, concluya en un retroceso sin precedentes? Esto se está dando a nivel global pero también a nivel micro... hasta lo más sencillo cada vez es más complejo y dependiente de factores externos. 

Se habla mucho de sostenibilidad, pero es _sostenibilidad a posteriori_. Quizá el concepto de sostenibilidad tendría que ir más ligado a la Filosofía de la Ciencia y menos a los departamentos de Responsabilidad Social Corporativa de las empresas y los gobiernos.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Conscientemente o no, estás tirando de memoria de las dos crisis anteriores para juzgar la que tienes a la vuelta de la esquina. Si te vale mi opinión, te equivocas tanto en la esencia del problema como en su magnitud.



Yo cuento lo que veo en mi entorno, quitando mi familia que tenemos un funcionario de nivel A , los demás están trabajando en trabajos que no requieren titulación alguna bien porque no tienen la titulación o bien porque no encuentran de otra cosa y no los veo preocupados en general por la situación es más algunos de ellos ya están planificando las próximas vacaciones de Semana Santa a Disney.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Leed con atención este artículo que encontré navegando por internet habla sobre las causas económicas que provocaron la caída del Imperio Romano. (SPOILER: se está repitiendo la historia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy matizable, habría mucha tela de cortar, pero no me parece mal punto de partida para explicar la situación actual. El artículo no le da mucho valor a las invasiones bárbaras, un factor que, interrelacionado con el resto, fue determinante. 

Eso sí, los romanos no se acostaron en una orgía y se despertaron siendo invadidos por los bárbaros (de hecho más que invasión como tal, hablaría de un proceso de hibridación cultural ligado a una degeneración de su esquema de valores). Fue un proceso que duro décadas, muy muy paulatino. Pero su política de puertas abiertas fue determinante para que la parte occidental del imperio muriese. La parte oriental aguantó 1000 años más, pero claro, no metió al enemigo en su propia casa.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y trabajas como historiador? a mi gusta bastante la historia sobretodo la del Imperio Romano y la Segunda Guerra Mundial, solía ver bastante el canal Historia.



Me dedico a otros menesteres menos trascendentales pero más propicios si pretendo comer tres veces al día y tener un techo bajo el que dormir.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Porqué demonios querría jugar a la puta mierda del AOE4?
> 
> No siempre lo último es lo mejor, indudablemente.



No he hecho esa analogía de manera casual. A lo mejor volver a los niveles de consumo de hace 50 años puede ser beneficioso...


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Muy matizable, habría mucha tela de cortar, pero no me parece mal punto de partida para explicar la situación actual. El artículo no le da mucho valor a las invasiones bárbaras, un factor que, interrelacionado con el resto, fue determinante.
> 
> Eso sí, los romanos no se acostaron en una orgía y se despertaron siendo invadidos por los bárbaros (de hecho más que invasión como tal, hablaría de un proceso de hibridación cultural ligado a una degeneración de su esquema de valores). Fue un proceso que duro décadas, muy muy paulatino. Pero su política de puertas abiertas fue determinante para que la parte occidental del imperio muriese. La parte oriental aguantó 1000 años más, pero claro, no metió al enemigo en su propia casa.



La película de La caída del Imperio Romano también describe el proceso al final de la película que tu comentas.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Me dedico a otros menesteres menos trascendentales pero más propicios si pretendo comer tres veces al día y tener un techo bajo el que dormir.



no has pensado en opositar o trabajar en la industria del videojuego muchos juegos tipo assasins`s creed utilizan a historiadores para recrear las historias.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> De que masón grado 2 has oído está basura?
> 
> El catarro chino que ha jodidona 500.000 autónomos te lo callas como un HDGLP INConstitucionalmente
> 
> ...



Todo lo que me cuentas son acciones concretas de todo lo que vengo comentando. Que los árboles no te impidan ver el bosque, toda estas historias NWO son meras cuestiones técnicas para aplicar una metodología más antigua que la prostitución. 

Si me leyeras bien justamente critico el relativismo cultural y la posmodernidad. Creo que la posmodernidad es la herramienta que están usando para aplicar todas estas nuevas técnicas. Y están dale que te pego con la herramienta para ver si la tuerca está bien apretada, si se pasan de rosca o si se queda floja... la pandemia ha sido el típico obstáculo que te encuentras al girar la rosca y no sabes si vas a reventar la tubería o no... tiraron para adelante y la tubería resistió.


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

a mi que me den mi paguita,el que quiera que trabajar que trabaje


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> La película de La caída del Imperio Romano también describe el proceso al final de la película que tu comentas.



Y sigues obviando cual fueron las causas?

Te suena lo de la corrupción en las diferentes partes del imperio?

Te suena el pan y circo para mantener al pueblo de clase media apartado del saqueo?


Te suena lo de crear moneda, que incluso los propios recaudadores no aceptaban por la devaluación que el propio imperio creo?

Te suena lo de cargarse todo lo productivo por dicha inflación de corruptos


No hay paralelismos verdad?

Hasta maricones x M2 como hoy en dia


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> a mi que me den mi paguita,el que quiera que trabajar que trabaje



Como no pidas el Ingreso Mínimo Vital o algo así lo veo díficil. ¿ Cual es tu situación?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres a la población europea en general, no a nuestros dirigentes en particular.
> 
> Realmente no nos hemos posicionado, sino que hemos mostrado simpatía, de boquita o de tecladito. Las consecuencias de nuestra posición están a la vuelta de la esquina, y ahí se verá realmente contra quienes irán las iras (mi impresión es que no contra Putin, sino contra el gobierno de turno que cada ciudadano tenga encima).
> 
> ...



Creo que cerrar el Nord Stream 2, sancionar a Rusia, mover a los mass media para criminalizar a Rusia, cerrar los vuelos con Rusia, acoger refugiados ucranianos, enviar armas y víveres al ejército ucraniano, promover a nivel publico y privado campañas de apoyo a Ucrania... es una posición de no beligerancia bien posicionada hacia Ucrania tanto por los gobernantes como por el pueblo. 

Está claro que entre dirigentes esto no es más que una partida de ajedrez masiva donde unos gobernantes son el peón, otros el alfil, otros el rey...

Un placer conversar contigo, buenas noches. Seguimos leyéndonos por el foro.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> no has pensado en opositar o *t**rabajar en la industria del videojuego muchos juegos tipo assasins`s creed utilizan a historiadores para recrear las historias*.



Eres un ser entrañable.


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Como no pidas el Ingreso Mínimo Vital o algo así lo veo díficil. ¿ Cual es tu situación?



casamami,vivimos de pensiones

40 años

no aguanto los trabajos de mierda y menos la chusma que hay en ellos,en el último me encaré con 2,un pancho pandillero y luego un borracho de unos 60 que de una hostia a ambos los vuelo xD

soy un vago y no soporto la gente,las cosas como son


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Eres un ser entrañable.



No lo pensaste podría ser una buena salida?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> No lo pensaste podría ser una buena salida?



Aún llevando botella y media de vodka encima, estoy empezando a creer que es posible que seas un troll.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> casamami,vivimos de pensiones
> 
> 40 años
> 
> ...



No creo que te den el ingreso mínimo al vivir con tus padres pero podrías intentarlo, fuerza amigo yo también estoy muy quemado por la situación pero seguramente tal como somos ambos a la larga nos irá a peor sobretodo cuando nuestros padres fallezcan donde nos veremos en la calle o en centros de acogida para no dormir al frío.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Aún llevando botella y media de vodka encima, estoy empezando a creer que es posible que seas un troll.



solo te estaba dando ideas, te lo comente porque lo vi en un video de como hacían estos videojuegos y me pareció curioso encontrarse con ese perfil de persona.


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> No creo que te den el ingreso mínimo al vivir con tus padres pero podrías intentarlo, fuerza amigo yo también estoy muy quemado por la situación pero seguramente tal como somos ambos a la larga nos irá a peor sobretodo cuando nuestros padres fallezcan donde nos veremos en la calle o en centros de acogida para no dormir al frío.



si no tienes ingresos vas a asuntos sociales o como se llame y te ayudan en algo

cuando fallezcan pides paguitas por no tener ingresos y ya te ayudarán

los trabajos se aguantan unos meses,luego fuera,aguantar eso de por vida...

ahora no me lo darían porque vivo de mi familia,se las dan a quien vive solo y no tiene ingresos y te dan eso unos 400-500


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si no tienes ingresos vas a asuntos sociales o como se llame y te ayudan en algo
> 
> cuando fallezcan pides paguitas por no tener ingresos y ya te ayudarán
> 
> los trabajos se aguantan unos meses,luego fuera,aguantar eso de por vida...



Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo lo que me cuentas son acciones concretas de todo lo que vengo comentando. Que los árboles no te impidan ver el bosque, toda estas historias NWO son meras cuestiones técnicas para aplicar una metodología más antigua que la prostitución.
> 
> Si me leyeras bien justamente critico el relativismo cultural y la posmodernidad. Creo que la posmodernidad es la herramienta que están usando para aplicar todas estas nuevas técnicas. Y están dale que te pego con la herramienta para ver si la tuerca está bien apretada, si se pasan de rosca o si se queda floja... la pandemia ha sido el típico obstáculo que te encuentras al girar la rosca y no sabes si vas a reventar la tubería o no... tiraron para adelante y la tubería resistió.



Por qué nadie se pone la 3a pauta?

Por que hasta en la frutería he oído hablar del juez americano que ha obligado a publicar los ensayos que no quería la compañía Pfizer publicar hasta 2095?

Por qué hoy moderna denuncia a Pfizer y biontech por copia de la patente de la proteína spike?

Por la más pequeña y nueva? Por qué está la gente con ganas de emplumar a las dos primeras, y si pierden el juicio pasan toda la culpa a moderna "sacrificable"
Y AstraZeneca game over antes de ayer
No quiere saber nada de ARNm
Esto es triunfar?

Pide tú que la gente vuelva a ponerse una dosis más a ver si obtienes el 80% de afirmativos

Vuelve a encerrarnos, por séptima ola

Que vuelvan a intentarlo me encantaría verlo

La invasión de Putin fue el plan B, para girar el foco al fallido plan A réplica de la H1N1

La gente no ve la TV, mira audiencias de la sexta

Las cuentas en Twitter me duraban 4 semanas ahora tengo una desde la publicación de efectos adversos ARNm de Pfizer

El cambio climático no se lo tragan mi los funcionarios más sistema

No habrá plan C sin sangre y dolor


El día 10 hay manifestación en Madrid

Quiero tomar la temp de los magufos, bebélejias, autónomos y extrema derecha

Familia
Fé
Patria y tierra


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos.



pide cita con el médico y dile que te de cita con el psiquiatra y le dices que no aguantas el remo y que necesitas una paguita y cosas asi

igual que a servicios-asuntos sociales a llorar a ver que puedes rascar


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pide cita con el médico y dile que te de cita con el psiquiatra y le dices que no aguantas el remo y que necesitas una paguita y cosas asi
> 
> igual que a servicios-asuntos sociales a llorar a ver que puedes rascar



Yo lo que necesito en estos momentos es trabajar lo peor es encontrarte en casa sin nada que hacer y dandole vueltas a la cabeza.


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Yo lo que necesito en estos momentos es trabajar lo peor es encontrarte en casa sin nada que hacer y dandole vueltas a la cabeza.



pufff no sabes lo que dices,si como en casa en ningún lado xd

si buscas trabajo ves a los polígonos que ahí siempre necesitan a alguien aunque sea para hacer el trabajo que nadie quiere por el smi


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pufff no sabes lo que dices,si como en casa en ningún lado xd
> 
> si buscas trabajo ves a los polígonos que ahí siempre necesitan a alguien aunque sea para ser el trabajo que nadie quiere por el smi



Yo necesito mantener la cabeza ocupada sino me pongo a pensar en mi situación personal y mental en la que me encuentro en estos momentos y me da algo.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pufff no sabes lo que dices,si como en casa en ningún lado xd
> 
> si buscas trabajo ves a los polígonos que ahí siempre necesitan a alguien aunque sea para hacer el trabajo que nadie quiere por el smi



En casa se está bien pero también hace falta algo de trabajo en la vida.


----------



## XRL (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> En casa se está bien pero también hace falta algo de trabajo en la vida.



pues ves a los polígonos mas cercanos buscando trabajo,trabajas unos meses que hagas un colchón para estar mas tranquilo y listo

o si lo aguantas te quedas ahí,eso depende de ti


----------



## SexyVIcky (27 Ago 2022)

Va a pasar si o si
Cosas que tengo que comprar ya?


----------



## IMPULSES (27 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los que tengan pisos en zonas demandadas y céntricas pueden sentarse esperando el mad max y cobrando por piso,
> 
> si tienes efectivo se deprecia y no da rendimiento,..
> 
> tendria que haber comprado un par de pisos



Un par de pisos q NADIE podrá alquilar...


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Ago 2022)

Lo que estamos viviendo es un desapalancamiento del crédito de manual junto un cambio en el orden mundial. Lo jodido es que lo que está en juego es precisamente el imperfecto sistema de libertades del capitalismo. China va ganar la guerra por dos razones, la primera en lugar de jugar al juego de la economía financiera juega al juego de la economía de los recursos y la segunda razón es porque no juega al juego de la ilusión de la alternancia política evitándose precisamente los graves conflictos internos que vamos a vivir en occidente.

Mi pronostico es por tanto un occidente donde el sistema financiero se va derrumbar espero y deseo que no sea de forma abrupta, de como reaccione USA en lo militar va a depender lo traumático que pueda llegar a ser el proceso de reemplazo a la nueva hegemonía mundial china. Europa tarde o temprano se rendirá y pactará con China y su alfil Rusia.


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Ago 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Un par de pisos q NADIE podrá alquilar...



Si es zona premium siempre hay alguien con dinero, las crisis precisamente acentúan las desigualdades, hasta en la posguerra española había gente muy adinerada.


----------



## Antiparticula (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.



Eso es para gente que ya es pobre.

De lo que se trata es que cada haya más que sean ayudo-dependientes, pobres-vulnerables.


----------



## 11kjuan (27 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Va a pasar si o si
> Cosas que tengo que comprar ya?



Llega usted tarde para hacer esa pregunta y actuar en consecuencia.

Ha tenido aproximadamente tres años, desde que comenzó la pandemia del COVID.

Por este foro hay un hilo llamado preparacionismo dónde los foreros han ido poniendo aquello que consideran necesario obtener para lo que es inminente.

En resumen, la idea es vuelta al mundo rural, huerto, autosuficiencia eléctrica, armas y mucha munición.


----------



## Asurbanipal (27 Ago 2022)

*- Auge de los partidos identitarios y nacionalistas. En países como España donde tienen corte liberal, van a adoptar una postura más social (como puede ser el Rassemblement National en Francia).

- Mayor intervención estatal en las economías, volviéndose a poner de moda las medidas proteccionistas (aranceles a importaciones y subvenciones a productos locales).

- Seguiremos avanzando inexorablemente en la pérdida de derechos ciudadanos y de intimidad. El control policial del estado seguirá aumentando haciendo uso de la tecnología ante la impasividad de la sociedad. Los gobiernos alt-right tomarán algunos aspectos de la Agenda 2030 para su propio beneficio. Probablemente un policía raso pase a ganar más que un cirujano.

- Las instituciones supranacionales como la UE no desaparecerán, pero irán perdiendo poder de facto. Aún así, el euro se mantendrá como moneda común (lo contrario sería una auténtica catástrofe). En el caso de la UE las medidas proteccionistas irán fundamentalmente contra países extracomunitarios, aunque también se darán algunas medidas proteccionistas a nivel interno.

- Bajada generalizada de pensiones, sueldos de funcionarios y recortes en subsidios de desempleo y paguitas varias. A cambio, se implantará una renta básica universal real (no el IMV de ahora; no descarto que no sea en dinero sino en cupones de bienes y servicios). Los funcionarios volverán a tener niveles de poder adquisitivo como en los 60-70 ("garbanzos duros pero seguros") y su bajada salarial se compensará con "beneficios sociales" más propios de otras épocas (volver a los barrios construidos para maestros o militares, por ejemplo).

- El paro será alto pero el IMV compensará esto. Realmente habrá trabajo para el que quiera trabajar, especialmente en el ámbito rural. El IMV no dará para vivir dignamente, solo para subsistir a duras penas, por lo que cualquier persona con un mínimo de amor propio complementará el IMV con un trabajo aunque sea a tiempo parcial.

- Cierre de fronteras y control de las personas que entran en este país de manera regular como medida cosmética. En la realidad, esta inmigración se incrementará de manera dirigida por el estado para atraer mano de obra que cotice y ayude a sostener el Estado. No obstante, esta inmigración no tendrá tantas facilidades y estará mucho más controlada a nivel legal (en otras palabras, en España se adoptaría un modelo migratorio como el de EEUU o Canadá potenciado por políticas de atracción de determinados perfiles -no necesariamente cualificados-).

- Búsqueda de la autonomía alimentaria, energética e industrial en la medida de lo posible. Revitalización del mundo rural y derivación de la inmigración a estas áreas. También se fomentará de manera masiva el traslado de población urbana a las ciudades (especialmente perfiles que puedan trabajar desde casa).

- La población tendrá las necesidades básicas cubiertas pero notará un grandísimo descenso en la calidad de vida. A nivel de poder adquisitivo volveremos como a los años 60'.

- Todo irá orientado a un descenso en el consumo per capita (tanto en energía como en otros bienes). Para compensar esta bajada de consumo de bienes se potenciará el consumo de servicios por parte de la población.

- Comeremos carne una vez por semana y saldremos de restaurantes cuatro-cinco veces al año (cumpleaños, aniversarios, algún festivo y poco más). Retomaremos la cocina de aprovechamiento y, curiosamente, gracias a esto ganaremos en salud. Reutilización de ropa, material escolar, herramientas... vamos lo que era común en España hasta los 80'. Al menos, al fomentarse el consumo de productos locales, la comida será de mayor calidad.

- Cada vez menos propietarios de vivienda o vehículos. Se fomentará aún más la vivienda de alquiler (adoptando un modelo similar al suizo) y en el tema vehículos se tirará fundamentalmente de renting (o, incluso, quien pueda prescindir de coche o no pueda permitírselo, alquilará un coche la semana que se vaya de vacaciones -al pueblo o a un apartamento a la costa haciendo la compra en el super-).*

*- Tener vehículo propio, aún eléctrico, será un lujo. Se generalizará el sistema portugués de repago por carreteras pero a lo bestia. Adoptarán el modelo propio de los transportes públicos (pagar por tramos, por distancia y por usos; habrá diferentes tipos de bonos... también podrás pagar por un solo uso).

- Se notará un brutal descenso en la calidad de los servicios públicos pero sin llegar a niveles de Argentina. Será un bajón sostenido y asimilable por la sociedad. Será todo de manera paulatina (la pandemia ha servido para testar hasta dónde puede llegar la población). El único servicio público que mejorará será el transporte.*

*- Todo el mundo asumirá las nuevas condiciones materiales y el debate político girará más en torno a cuestiones posmodernas (más aún de lo que hay ahora). Los partidos de la oposición irán en esta línea, habrá consenso en relación a la pérdida de calidad de vida y poder adquisitivo.*

_*Podría tirarme así hasta el mes que viene... *_[/QUOTE]


----------



## LangostaPaco (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Esto no es 2008


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



¿Ayudas de este tipo?








Sánchez y Montero multiplican por nueve el aumento de la recaudación fiscal


Los caudales públicos siguen disparados y aumentaron un 18% en la primera mitad del año.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

El problema es que estas bocas tercermundistas que YA EXISTÍAN están en sociedades de vías de desarrollo están aumentando exponencialmente el consumo como consecuencia de una mejora de sus condiciones materiales.

Como bien señalas problema no es que seamos 8.000 millones, sino que de estos 8.000 millones cada vez más quieren su parte del pastel en la fiesta del consumo.

Eso de que son civilizaciones/razas atrasadas que solo traen miseria no te lo compro... en 2030-2040 un chino medio tendrá mayor calidad de vida que un europeo medio y pasaremos a ser nosotros los pobretones segundomundistas.


----------



## riggedd (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues no parece tan malo si este es nuestro futuro leyendo en este foro pensaba que ibamos a vivir debajo de un puente.



Debajo de un puente no les interesa a estos hijos de puta, ahorcables,
Les interesa una sociedad hipotecada y sin recursos propios, que hasta un tomate se lo tengas que comprar a ellos. 
Que nuestras vidas estén fiscalizadas y controladas, que sepan todo de ti. 
Una sociedad de semi esclavos. 
Pero los esclavos lo mismo acaban teniendo más privilegios que la sociedad a la que aspiramos.


----------



## Tackler (27 Ago 2022)

Muchas medidas e historia pero yo no recibo ninguna excepto la del descuento de 20 céntimos en gasolina pero tampoco mucho, porque hago al mes unos 200km (ida y vuelta al trabajo que tengo a 10 minutos).

Al final por ser ahorrador me veo que voy a ser el más perjudicado. En este país solo se ayuda al tarado irresponsable. Tienes tres hijos sin tener ni casa ni dinero ni trabajo? No pasa nada, toma 1100 euros al mes de IMV y te financio los suministros.


----------



## riggedd (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> El problema es que estas bocas tercermundistas que YA EXISTÍAN están en sociedades de vías de desarrollo están aumentando exponencialmente el consumo como consecuencia de una mejora de sus condiciones materiales.
> 
> Como bien señalas problema no es que seamos 8.000 millones, sino que de estos 8.000 millones cada vez más quieren su parte del pastel en la fiesta del consumo.
> 
> Eso de que son civilizaciones/razas atrasadas que solo traen miseria no te lo compro... en 2030-2040 un chino medio tendrá mayor calidad de vida que un europeo medio y pasaremos a ser nosotros los pobretones segundomundistas.



Si, pero que el avance tecnológico es tal, que el planeta puede soportar perfectamente esa población, otra cosa es que en su mundo ideal, lo quepamos y ellos se encuentren más como dos con menos poblacoon


----------



## Tackler (27 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Si, pero que el avance tecnológico es tal, que el planeta puede soportar perfectamente esa población, otra cosa es que en su mundo ideal, lo quepamos y ellos se encuentren más como dos con menos poblacoon




Dan algún premio galáctico por ser más población? No entiendo las ansias de crecer más y más.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



Veo mucha paja mental, deseos internos inconfesables y alimento agorero para el foro.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



No lo descarto, visto lo visto hasta ahora.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (27 Ago 2022)

Prefiero dormir tranquilo por la noche sabiendo que nunca me echaran a que me den la ayudita del tonto.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Veo mucha paja mental, deseos internos inconfesables y alimento agorero para el foro.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ago 2022)

Esta claro...va a haber degradacion paulatina pero NO Mad Max...


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



Lo veo al 50% de lo que dices. El deterioro de los servicios público lleva años. La reducción de salarios vía inflación ya está aquí. Lo de inmigrantes entrando de forma controlada ni de coña, al menos en España. Control estatal a tope de todo, vía policial. Natalidad cayendo todavía más. Los identitarios en España no se comerán una rosca.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Los gobiernos juegan con nosotros a los trileros, tienen cinco cartas en la mano y nos enseñan solo una, por no decir que al fin y al cabo son marionetas del globalismo.
> 
> Justamente con este tipo de medidas destruyen a las personas que vivimos normal (que ganamos más de 20/25k al año, vaya) a cambio de contener, controlar y tener relativamente contento al pueblo llano. Igualas por debajo, creas dependientes del estado y sientas las bases para lo que está por venir.
> 
> Créeme, la RENFE "gratis" te empobrece, el tope del gas también (mira la subida en la factura de la luz), las ayudas a las hipotecas también (intentan mantener por todos en la UCI un sistema caduco), las ayudas de 200€ son una medida meramente cosmético... sobre el IMV ya hablo en mi post.



En España, las autoridades son especialistas en joder a la gente que trabaja, ahorra y cumple. Esto no es un estado, es una mafia.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Lo veo al 50% de lo que dices. El deterioro de los servicios público lleva años. La reducción de salarios vía inflación ya está aquí. Lo de inmigrantes entrando de forma controlada ni de coña, al menos en España. Control estatal a tope de todo, vía policial. Natalidad cayendo todavía más. Los identitarios en España no se comerán una rosca.



De las dos opciones elegí la "menos mala".

En relacion al deterioro de la sociedad estoy de acuerdo, ya estamos inmersos en él pero avanza cada vez más rápido. Comparas una foto de 2005 con otra de 2013 y no ves apenas diferencias (a pesar de la crisis). Luego coges una foto de 2020 y ya el tema mascarillas y tal empieza a chirriarte. Pero es que al ver una foto de 2035 si se va a notar la diferencia de manera bestial.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> A ser empresario. Ser asalariado, aún ganando 100k al año, te sitúa en una situación de vulnerabilidad.
> 
> La clase media es un espejismo de épocas de bonanza y no es más que una pseudoescisión de la clase obrera (más bien, obreros que se creen diferentes al resto por pillar una buena coyuntura). Otra cosa es que ganes 100k y te dediques a invertir y sacar rentabilidad de tus activos.
> 
> ...



Te falta el narco. ¿Qué pasa con el narco en España, el país que más consume porcentualmente?


----------



## HaSTaTvS (27 Ago 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Te falta el narco. ¿Qué pasa con el narco en España, el país que más consume procentualmente?



Pues como en cualquier otro sector... el narco es clase alta (incluyendo aquí todo el tema de capital social y contactos, no solo lo económico), no deja de ser un empresario. Y los camellos pues asalariados premium.


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Ago 2022)

Burbuja siempre tan optimista.


----------



## roncuronio (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Pues como en cualquier otro sector... el narco es clase alta (incluyendo aquí todo el tema de capital social y contactos, no solo lo económico), no deja de ser un empresario. Y los camellos pues asalariados premium.







aqui está el narco


----------



## ruvigri (27 Ago 2022)

desempolvando bola de cristal…. 

pues yo creo que se ve a intervenir el mercado de la energía por parte de la EU.

Que los sobrecostes irán a cargo de una deuda especial que se titulizara a un interés especial dadás las circunstancias de inflación y el exceso de capital en el mercado.

Los precios de esta manera se contendrán y habrá que reindustrializar europea en un plan de varios años.

Además se subvencionarán las energías verdes y la extracción de gas aunque sea de los cerdos como madmax.

La economía doméstica estará catatonica, empleo pero sin alegrías lo que viene siendo una crisis de toda la vida.


----------



## Pasta (27 Ago 2022)

@HelpAviation además de la formación que estás haciendo, considera otras opciones:

por ejemplo, formarte en disciplinas relacionas con el análisis de datos. En un futuro cercano, muchas empresas cerrarán y el resto tendrán que modificar su modelo productivo. Pasarán de producir lo máximo posible, a un modelo de producir lo necesario. Para saber qué producir, cuándo y a quién vendérselo, los datos (y el análisis de éstos) serán de vital importancia.

Mira, esto es un documento del BIS (el banco central de todos los bancos centrales):


https://www.bis.org/speeches/sp201214.pdf



En 11 páginas la palabra "money" aparece 9 veces y la palabra "data" 20 veces. Los datos son el petroleo de la nueva revolución industrial.

No dejes tus estudios, pero considera lo que te estoy diciendo y comienza a formarte en sitios como éste:



https://www.datacamp.com/


----------



## Mentefria2 (27 Ago 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> @HelpAviation además de la formación que estás haciendo, considera otras opciones:
> 
> por ejemplo, formarte en disciplinas relacionas con el análisis de datos. En un futuro cercano, muchas empresas cerrarán y el resto tendrán que modificar su modelo productivo. Pasarán de producir lo máximo posible, a un modelo de producir lo necesario. Para saber qué producir, cuándo y a quién vendérselo, los datos (y el análisis de éstos) serán de vital importancia.
> 
> ...



Analistas de datos, pateo una piedra y salen 100, como lokenos..


----------



## Pasta (27 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Analistas de datos, pateo una piedra y salen 100, como lokenos..



¿Para qué necesidades? Lo dices por decir, o... ¿has publicado una oferta con necesidades específicas y te han "salido 100" con las habilidades y la experiencia suficiente para desempeñar el trabajo?


----------



## eLatunero (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Es factible si


----------



## Karlos Smith (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> La inflación no es parte del problema, sino parte de la solución. Una manera efectiva de reducir la deuda y "redistribuir" la riqueza. Para 2025 el salario medio en españa será de 50.000/60.000 euros al año y el SMI de 30.000. Me veo cobrando 80.000€ y que de mi nómina de 4.000€ mensuales, 2.800 se me vayan en pagar alquiler. Y pagando un café a 10€, un kilo de arroz a 7€, el litro de gasolina a 20€ y el kilo de pechuga de pollo a 22€.
> 
> Y aún asi me consideraran privilegiado, porque podré permitirme el lujo de poner el aire acondicionado cuatro horas al día en verano o poder mantener un vehículo propio del segmento A.



Yo no se que fumais algunos en esta santa casa.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Realmente no se en que mundo vivís , el consumo de cualquier cosa lleva aparejado tanto energía como trabajo humano y si quieres de robots, amen de recursos naturales, el dinero no se come, el pagar con un papel que promete que pagará con bienes tangibles es imposible porque ese papel excede en un 150 % , todos los años , los bienes o servicios que producimos para pagar con productos tangibles , lo que se denomina balanza comercial tuvo, " En 2021 España registró un déficit en su Balanza comercial de 30.955,5 millones de euros, un 2,57% de su PIB", a eso unirle el exceso de gasto del gobierno que para pagarlo emite deuda encima con deficit, es decir el gobierno tiene que emitir más deuda para pagar los intereses de la deuda que ya tiene. Es demencial. 

Das una vuelta por el mundo y es para llorar, pero nada aquí es cosa de vivir del cuento todo apuntado al debe, ni hartos de vino eso va a ser así, nos espera una profunda caída que, en sus comienzos se parcheará con ayudas hasta que la gente sea ablandada y acepte claro y diáfano el camino que nos espera, ya no habrá más vuelos baratos para vacaciones baratas , poca gente tendrá coche, cada vez más población vivirá en 20 m2, casi nadie tendrá hijos , sanidad será una mierda , se irá imponiendo el alquiler de cualquier cosa que necesites, pequeños y medianos negocios de ocio y de comercio desaparecerán, no podrás permitirte un café o una cerveza en la terracita, en definitiva tu consumo será existencial lo justo para comer insectos y tener internet con su metaverso para entretenerte


----------



## smxabi (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pues no parece tan malo si este es nuestro futuro leyendo en este foro pensaba que ibamos a vivir debajo de un puente.



No hagas ni puto caso de lo que te cuenten aquí


----------



## Biluao (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Estás haciendo ADE hipervitaminado. Bueno, podría ser peor. Yo estudié Historia.
> 
> Creo firmemente en que España se va a reindustrializar por las malas (como el resto de occidente) y que perfiles como el tuyo serán demandados. Posiblemente puedas optar a un sueldo medio (lo que serían 20-30k anuales actuales) y a ser remero premium.



No, amigo. Eso más bien, es ADE infravitaminado, y lo mismo en la parte de ingeniería, supongo. El que mucho abarca, poco aprieta y esos híbridos están bien, para lo que son, pero llegan a lo que llegan.


----------



## riggedd (27 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Dan algún premio galáctico por ser más población? No entiendo las ansias de crecer más y más.



Esa no es la cuestión, sino te interesa tanta poblacion a planes de natalidad, y premia porque se cumpla, pero los vivos déjalos en paz, que a las élites le vinieron muy bien, para ponerse muy gorditos, no seamos unos mini Hitler, o abra que empezar a creerse las teorías, que las élites lo pusieron para hacer cositas. 
Seamos un poquito coherentes y poquito de vergüenza.


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Es un cambio de ciclo, sin más. Algo que se ha dado decenas de veces en la historia de la humanidad. El último gran cambio se dio para Occidente en la primera mitad del siglo XX (meto en el mismo saco la IGM, el espejismo de los años 20, la gran crisis de los años 30', la IIGM y la posguerra).



Parece cómo que los Ciclos cada vez sean más cortos. Se estarán revolucionando?


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> con la diferencia de que la natalidad va a seguir cayendo



En ése caso no se parecerá a los 60s ni de coña


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Dan algún premio galáctico por ser más población? No entiendo las ansias de crecer más y más.



Estaría bien si no la sustituyeran por africanos en edad militar convirtiendo España en una sucursal de mauritania.


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Tienes tres hijos sin tener ni casa ni dinero ni trabajo? No pasa nada, toma 1100 euros



No creo que ésos españoles vivan en jauja. Tu sabes cuanto les quedaría para comer y vestir si no tienen piso propio? Un matrimonio con 3 hijos pequeños?


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



Mariconadas. El consumo de energía va e irá en aumento. Carbón incluido.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2022)

Nada grave, hace poco olía a lemmings, ahora a napal, circulen.


----------



## Tackler (27 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> No creo que ésos españoles vivan en jauja. Tu sabes cuanto les quedaría para comer y vestir si no tienen piso propio? Un matrimonio con 3 hijos pequeños?



Lo que sé es lo que me queda a mí sin tener piso propio ni hijos y recibo 0 del estado. Y todo por ser consciente de que no puedo tener hijos antes de tener una cobertura económica.

El gobierno promueve que se reproduzcan imbéciles.


Y no crees que vivan en jauja? 1100 + ayuda en comidas y suministros + chatarra.

¿Contribución en impuestos? Solo el IVA saldo balance? negativo


----------



## Marco Porcio (27 Ago 2022)

Buscan enfrentar a todos contra todos, cuales serán los medios? Pues muchos, muy variados y progresivos.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Argentina 2.0: planes y subsidios para todos, todas y todes... hasta que se vaya todo a la mierda.


----------



## Comandante otto (27 Ago 2022)

Lo e repetido ya varias veces.Para el que no tenga contactos ni un círculo apropiado.
Buscar como podáis una cacharra y bastante munición.Si viene el guano fuerte de verdad,eso os dará opción a tener cualquier cosa que queráis por lo civil o lo militar como dice Revillo.


----------



## ahondador (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.





amó a vé.
El mad-max ansiado llegará. Mejor dicho, ya estamos en el mad-max porque las crisis economicas se producen paulatinamente.... despacito... no son crisis de un dia para otro.... pero si son un no parar...


----------



## Camaro SS (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Si quisieran emprobrecer a la gente como me explicas el tope del gas, cercanias y renfe gratis, ayudas a hipotecas, aumento de becas, ingreso minimo vital, ayudas de 200€.



Eso se hace con tu dinero, así que si no eres receptor de esas ayudas te empobrecen al robarte para pagar esas mierdas socialistas.


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Lo que afirmas va en contra del Principio Fundador (PF) de este Foro.


----------



## v4vendetta (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



Y como se supone que lo van a pagar los que han ahorrado y sido responsables?


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Eso se hace con tu dinero, así que si no eres receptor de esas ayudas te empobrecen al robarte para pagar esas mierdas socialistas.



Vale.
Los pobres, a mendigar en las puertas de las iglesias, y que se mueran pronto y no molesten con su presencia a las familias «de orden».


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Y como se supone que lo van a pagar los que han ahorrado y sido responsables?



Págame y te lo digo. Que parece mentira que lleves 7 años en el foro.


----------



## v4vendetta (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Págame y te lo digo. Que parece mentira que lleves 7 años en el foro.



Por muchos inventos de impuestos y mierdas hay formas de eludir


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Por muchos inventos de impuestos y mierdas hay formas de eludir



Aparte de que no siempre será fácil de eludir, no es la única manera. Págame y te lo digo. Son 5€.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Ago 2022)

Rojo cabrón paguitero cagando hilo,...


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (27 Ago 2022)

Todo este tipo de ayudas es para que la gente todavía crea que el estado está para ayudarle y hacerle la vida mejor.
Quien se haya mantenido mentalmente despierto en estos últimos 15 años en España, ya sabe que no es así.


----------



## Bien boa (27 Ago 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los que tengan pisos en zonas demandadas y céntricas pueden sentarse esperando el mad max y cobrando por piso,
> 
> si tienes efectivo se deprecia y no da rendimiento,..
> 
> tendria que haber comprado un par de pisos



Pueden esperar a cobrar la renta en cromos del Coyote, mientras las derramas e IBI sigue escalando. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (27 Ago 2022)

Españargentina. Eso si, nos implantaran el control personal por puntos como el sistema chino de control de la población que funciona muy bien.


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (27 Ago 2022)

Quien tenga piscina, que la vacie por lo que está por venir.


----------



## sada (27 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Todo va a ir mucho más allá, copio y pego lo que he escrito en otro hilo...
> 
> _*No hace ni seis años que Trump ganó las elecciones y mirad todo lo que ha cambiado el mundo en este tiempo, como para arriesgarse a predecir el futuro. Yo creo que la sociedad se va a polarizar aún más... tenemos por un lado la Agenda 2030 y por otro los movimientos identitarios (una de las dos opciones triunfará, no existen las medias tintas).*_
> 
> ...



La mayoría no tiene sentido


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2022)

De toda la vida , el granjero ha engordado al cerdo para que viva de puta madre y tenga una vida plena y larga.


----------



## HurreKin (27 Ago 2022)

AhorrarMalditos dijo:


> Quien tenga piscina, que la vacie por lo que está por venir.



Mejoe tenerl llena por si acaso


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.



A mi personalmente me es más mejor que la riqueza se disfrute , que más peor tenerla en un banco para especular.
Anda que?


----------



## gpm (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.




Se van a dar ayudas a todos los inmigrantes, gays-LGTBI, chiringuitos, gitanos y muertos de hambre.

Las clases desde medio bajas a altas van a ser machacados.

Y todos con alta inflación, salarios bajos, déficit, deuda y una mierda de servicios públicos


----------



## Egam (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> A partir de ahora se van a dar ayudas a todo dios de todo tipo, color y olor desde los cercanias, renfe, hipotecas, imv... Al final los más afectados serán la gente que ha ahorrado y ha sido responsable.
> 
> Gracias a estas medidas toda la situación se arreglara y los pisos seguiran subiendo y la gente seguira haciendo su vida con toda normalidad: compras, viajes ... Impresora a full y arreglado ni mad-max ni nada.




No

Lo que va a pasar es que no vas a poder pagar el ir a trabajar, porque:
1. El transporte público (especialmente metro y tren) va a subir un 300% min.
2. Te van a prohibir ir en coche a tu trabajo, para ahorrar.
3. No te dejarán teletrabajar

Además, los alimentos van a subir un 200-400% como mínimo en el corto plazo y tú salario como mucho subir 4-10%

El agua subira y será carísima, pedirán racionamiento y dirán que es escasa, un bien común preciado.

Van a destruir lo que queda del sector industrial con los precios desorbitados de la energía, y el sector terciario con los incrementos de intereses, transporte, energía y alimentos.

El Covid fue la prueba para ver cuan despistados a estamos.

Todo esto es artificial. Provocado.
El objetivo eres tú.

Despierta de una vez.


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Ago 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Pueden esperar a cobrar la renta en cromos del Coyote, mientras las derramas e IBI sigue escalando. Un plan sin fisuras.



lo que quieras.... la gente que conozco con buenos pisos los tiene alquilados a x5 gastos.


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> El gobierno promueve que se reproduzcan imbéciles



Perdoname, pero esa es una generalizacion muy peligrosa. 
No voy a defender a los hijos de satanas que nos gobiernan desde el 75, pero no podemos perder la humanidad cristiana, o europea, eso es lo que quieren...


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El crecimiento poblacional es de naturaleza exponencial, y seguirá creciendo a no ser que se pongan medios para que eso no ocurra, eso es un hecho, no veo ninguna lógica en eso que dices de que "se espera que las tasas de natalidad decrezcan" a no ser que se haga algo al respecto, en cuyo caso mi hipótesis es la correcta o lo más parecido a lo que va a suceder.



poco a poco pero ya esta en proceso el descenso de la tasa, ya los nuevos estudios ubican a mediados de la segunda mitad el cenit, y de alli a descender, a fines de 2100 el pais mas fertil de Africa lo ubican en tasa de 1.85 segun estudios.

Pero eso no salvara del cruce de caminos que debe estar cerca, por eso la elite se quiere adelantar con sus agendas, lo que comenta el compañero.

El lo dibuja muy terso, pero un cambio sistemico de este calibre no sera cosa de decadas me temo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Ago 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> poco a poco pero ya esta en proceso el descenso de la tasa, ya los nuevos estudios ubican a mediados de la segunda mitad el cenit, y de alli a descender, a fines de 2100 el pais mas fertil de Africa lo ubican en tasa de 1.85 segun estudios.
> 
> Pero eso no salvara del cruce de caminos que debe estar cerca, por eso la elite se quiere adelantar con sus agendas, lo que comenta el compañero.
> 
> El lo dibuja muy terso, pero un cambio sistemico de este calibre no sera cosa de decadas me temo.




Esos "nuevos estudios" no sé en que se basan para predecir el futuro, n creo que tengan una bola de cristal, y la Naturaleza funciona como funciona, y lo "natural" es que el instinto de procreación siga su curso exponencial, para mi eso es un hecho, y este gráfico que pongo a continuación es otro hecho.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (27 Ago 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Esos "nuevos estudios" no sé en que se basan para predecir el futuro, n creo que tengan una bola de cristal, y la Naturaleza funciona como funciona, y lo "natural" es que el instinto de procreación siga su curso exponencial, para mi eso es un hecho, y este gráfico que pongo a continuación es otro hecho.



Menos población mundial en 2100 - Sociedad

esa curva es lo preocupante, pero mas que nada el descenso, ningun escenario bueno, afortunadamente ninguno de aqui lo viviremos.


----------

